# Khaleesi's First Litter



## DanaRuns

Many of you may remember when our girl Khaleesi was born. She was raised right here in the GRF with the 24/7 puppy cam, and then we posted about her regularly for a while. She was "Espresso" in that litter, for those who recall the coffee names.

Well, Khaleesi is in first stage labor as I write this, so within 12-24 hours, if nothing goes wrong, she should start whelping her very first litter. As soon as they are here, we will set up the puppy cam, and I will put a link in comments, so anyone who wants to watch the puppies, can. Typically, we've had people all over the world watching.

For your immediate entertainment, though, see if you can tell how many puppies she is going to have. Here is an x-ray taken a few hours ago. Count heads, or count spines if you can, and give me your guess as to how many puppies Khaleesi will have. Here is the x-ray. If it comes out huge, I apologize.


----------



## ChrisFromOC

Best of luck for a speedy labor and healthy delivery and litter!


----------



## JulesAK

Wow! I am counting 13 but can't be right  10 heads though so we will see. Exciting!!

Jules


----------



## cwag

I have no skill at telling how many. It looks like a lot of spines. I can't wait to hear how many and see the puppies.


----------



## BrianO

I’ll guess 11. Glad to join your cam again.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm in for 13....wow!
Please keep us posted.


----------



## IntheWillows

Hard to distinguish some spines, but I'm going for lucky 13 too. Reminds me of one of our girls when I was a kid who had 14! We had a small zoo for a while there. Best of luck for Momma and pups!


----------



## myluckypenny

I'm going with 12 puppies! Hopefully she has an easy fast delivery!


----------



## JDandBigAm

I'm going to guess 10. Will this be a Game of Thrones theme? I just looked at the breeding and it is going to be nice!


----------



## sophieanne

I hope everything is going well for Khaleesi. I know she has good support/help to get her through this. Can hardly wait to see the puppy cam. Wow Ziva's gonna be a grandma!!!


----------



## harrym

I'm seeing 12, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it. I knew of an Irish setter that had 17 healthy puppies. Can't imagine the food bill.


----------



## DanaRuns

It was rough. Khaleesi started discharging meconium during the night, which can be an indication of puppies in distress and of detached placentas. So we rushed her to emergency very early this morning and she had an emergency c-section.

I am relieved to announce that Khaleesi is fine, and so are her TEN puppies. 6 girls, 4 boys.

All the puppies survived. Khaleesi and her pups are still at the hospital. We will pick them up later this afternoon, and post photos. The puppy cam will be up as soon as possible. But we are exhausted after being up all night and going through the stress of an emergency, so forgive me if it's later tonight before we get the puppy cam going.

On another note, I was praying that all you who predicted 12 or 13 puppies were wrong! LOL! Ten is plenty for a girl with exactly 10 nipples.



:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:

Now to figure out a litter theme. Hmmmm...


----------



## cwag

Yay!!! Thanks for the update. I hope you both get a nap before you have to pick them all up.


----------



## banubanu

Either 12 or 13, so I'm going to stick with 12. Hoping for a safe delivery!


----------



## Emmdenn

How exciting! I am glad to hear everyone is doing well. Congrats Mama Khaleesi


----------



## banubanu

Well, sorry for my late guess. I did not see your second post about the c-section until after I posted. I'm so glad mom and pups are doing well. Ten seems like a large enough litter, so I'm glad it's not 12 or 13! Good luck with your babies.


----------



## DanaRuns

This turns out to have been the correct x-ray count.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you for the update...Khaleesi has been in my thoughts. I'm so glad that the puppies and her are doing well. I hope you have a great rest before your puppy adventure begins. Can hardly wait to see the webcam when you're ready to set it up.


----------



## Mde13004

How exciting! Wishing you and Khaleesi the best with the new litter cant wait to see many puppy pictures!


----------



## JulesAK

Glad all is okay and so happy it was 10 and not 13 

Jules


----------



## kwhit

I’m so happy to hear that Khaleesi and her puppies are doing well!!!❤ That must have been so scary. 

My power just came back on a few minutes ago, (I’m in the SF Bay Area and we’ve been down since Saturday and my phone’s internet connection isn’t great), so I’m glad I got to see this thread. We’re supposed to be down again tomorrow, (the winds are going to be kicking up again), so I hope I’ll get to see pictures before then. I bet they’re beautiful like their mom. ?


----------



## DanaRuns

Welcome to your world little ones. Happy birthday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, great to hear mom and her babies are doing well. 
They're beautiful!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Okay, do I get dibs on one of those beautiful pups for guessing the correct number??? Hope all goes smoothly from here on out.


----------



## DanaRuns

JDandBigAm said:


> Okay, do I get dibs on one of those beautiful pups for guessing the correct number??? Hope all goes smoothly from here on out.


Ha!  No prize for guessing correctly, just bragging rights.


----------



## LynnC

Congratulations to all!! So glad mom Khaleesi and babies are all doing well


----------



## Valhalla09

What a beautiful picture to see. I am glad to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## sophieanne

What a nice picture of beautiful Khaleesi and her babies!!! She looks pretty tired in the picture. Good luck as the fun begins.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Oh how wonderful! So glad they are all doing well and they are just adorable


----------



## Sweet Girl

Didn't get on the forum yesterday, but so relieved now to see that Khaleesi and all the pups are doing well! Also looking forward to watching them grow.


----------



## Brave

Congrats on the successful whelp! 10 babies is a joy! I'm so glad mama and babies are fine. I look forward to watching them grow up.


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy cam link:

*CLICK HERE FOR PUPPY CAM!*


----------



## GraceNote313

Congratulations! I am so happy that Khaleesi is doing well. Her puppies are just beautiful!


----------



## elisterine

Here goes any attempt I will make at being productive! It's like when Zoo Atlanta had the camera for the twin panda cubs. I'm a sucker for small, fuzzy things.


----------



## mzilke

Congrats so glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## sophieanne

Khaleesi and her babies look great this morning. And I just saw Theresa helping out 
Khaleesi is cleaning the pups..she looks good! I wondering if she's thinking..hmmm..this little room looks very famiiar to me .


----------



## DanaRuns

Folks, please do me a favor. If you watch the puppy cam (https://video.nest.com/live/y4R1N2tgGh), please comment where you are watching from.

So far, in the first hour the puppy cam has been up, we have people watching from California, Montana, Michigan, Louisiana, New Mexico, and North Wales, UK. The cam is also playing 24/7 at CHOC (Children's Hospital Orange County) and the Sloan-Kettering Cancer Hospital in New York.


----------



## sophieanne

Watching from Washington state.


----------



## cwag

Watching from Virginia.


----------



## IntheWillows

Watching from Mississippi, Roo actually perked his ears up for a second but then went back to his cheese bone. Beautiful Momma and pups.


----------



## elisterine

Watching in DC!


----------



## DanaRuns

For efficiency reasons, we are now stacking puppies in layers. Saves on space and heating costs.


----------



## aesthetic

watching form Delaware! They are precious pups. Have you figured out a litter theme?


----------



## DanaRuns

aesthetic said:


> watching form Delaware! They are precious pups. Have you figured out a litter theme?


No decision on a litter theme yet. We're thinking of going with something really broad, to give buyers maximum flexibility. Like a rock 'n roll litter, or a California litter, or an America litter. But nothing yet. :shrug: Have a great idea?


----------



## aesthetic

DanaRuns said:


> No decision on a litter theme yet. We're thinking of going with something really broad, to give buyers maximum flexibility. Like a rock 'n roll litter, or a California litter, or an America litter. But nothing yet. :shrug: Have a great idea?



I'm tempted to suggest a Halloween theme because they were born so close to Halloween and I think it's broad enough.


Gulliver's Travels was published oct 28 and apparently the first purchase of Jane Austen's Sense and Sensibility was also Oct 28. Maybe a classic book theme?


it's her first litter - how about a "First" theme?


----------



## Macca

Watching from Wisconsin, and a real day brightener Khaleesi and her sweet gang are, as we are experiencing wintry weather! Since they were born on my birthday yesterday I will have a special affinity for them. Mom and pups look wonderful!


----------



## Pytheis

Watching from Colorado!


----------



## LovedTessa

Adorable! Enjoying them from northern Illinois.


----------



## sophieanne

These pups are wonderful too watch. I've been looking in all morning. I know they're only 1 day old but I swear a couple of them are getting ready to get up and walk around .
Khaleesi seems to be doing a great job taking care of them (with a little help from Theresa)


----------



## Bellbird

Watching from Devonport Tasmania Australia …. and my daughter in Tokyo is also watching!


----------



## IntheWillows

That one pup (red/brown?) laying on Momma's arm...I could just melt.


----------



## OscarsDad

Watching from VT. They all seem pretty blissed out!


----------



## Lincgold

How wonderful! So cute! Congratulations


----------



## Lincgold

Watching from Massachusetts and lovin’ every minute


----------



## DanaRuns

IntheWillows said:


> That one pup (red/brown?) laying on Momma's arm...I could just melt.


That was Maroon. I was watching from my office. Super cute.


----------



## Valhalla09

OMG, they are so cute!! Watching from Windsor, Ontario, Canada. This just makes me smile.


----------



## DanaRuns

Macca said:


> Watching from Wisconsin, and a real day brightener Khaleesi and her sweet gang are, as we are experiencing wintry weather! Since they were born on my birthday yesterday I will have a special affinity for them. Mom and pups look wonderful!


Well, a belated Happy Birthday, then! We celebrated your birthday with a harrowing emergency C-section? What did you do?


----------



## DanaRuns

Here in Southern California we're having lots of wildfires right now. So I'm thinking of calling this the Fire litter. What do you think?


----------



## dlmrun2002

I would say the Fire Issue in Ca. is not a topic to associate a litter with(poor marketing). There are so many other positive/ enlightening/ organic non-commericail grounded topics to pick. I wish you and your large Khaleesi pack a well worn path of good health and happiness. Thanks for the CaMeRa. Will enjoy as this film rolls.

dlm ny country


----------



## daisy1234

That was a really cool xray. My daughter is a Rad Tech. She thought it was cool as well. Beautiful litter as well. Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Macca

*


DanaRuns said:



Well, a belated Happy Birthday, then! We celebrated your birthday with a harrowing emergency C-section? What did you do? 

Click to expand...

*
Well, my birthday did not involve the drama and stress that Khaleesi's C-section did, that's for sure. Am happy that she and her little ones are all doing well and that you've decided to share them with the world again. They look good-sized for just being a day old, or am I only imagining that since I'm already partial to them? Are their weights all similar?


----------



## DanaRuns

Macca said:


> They look good-sized for just being a day old, or am I only imagining that since I'm already partial to them? Are their weights all similar?


They are pretty average puppies, I think. When born, most of them were about 1 lb. A couple a little more, a couple a little less. And one little one at 12.5 oz., which isn't as little as I've had them before. And all pretty robust. So I'm very happy.


----------



## GoldenDude

Congratulations!! Glad she and the puppies are doing well!


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> Here in Southern California we're having lots of wildfires right now. So I'm thinking of calling this the Fire litter. What do you think?


Maybe a litter theme somehow honoring all the different emergency crews fighting the fires. I have no idea how you would do that but they definitely deserve to be honored. 

Watching from California. 
.


----------



## OdinsDad

Watching from San Francisco

pretty cool to see what the beginning of a pup's life is like


----------



## DanaRuns

Posting the link to the puppy cam again, in case it's buried and hard to find:

 *LINK TO PUPPY CAM! CLICK HERE!!!!*​
Big enough?


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Watching from Sandy, Utah


----------



## zeyadeen

watching from Bahrain


----------



## Tricia

watching from Suffolk UK


----------



## Ivyacres

Took a peek this morning from Northeastern NY. So Cute.


----------



## Kathi Ondus

Watching from N. Ridgeville, Ohio. CONGRATULATIONS and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Oh my heart! That chubby blue puppy rolling around looking for lunch. So cute!!!


----------



## JulesAK

Watching this morning from Juneau Alaska. I love the Caterpillar toy thing behind them. They look so safe and snug ?


----------



## IntheWillows

Totally not watching this at work to help me get through the day.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Watching from Utah. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so excited to follow the puppies!!


----------



## DanaRuns

I love that people are watching from all over! Today we have people from Australia, Wales, Bahrain, Chile, two hospitals (one in CA, the other in NY), and all over the USA. That's awesome. 

For those who haven't watched a puppy cam over time, any one day might not be that interesting, but watching them over 8 weeks is amazing. You see them go from potatoes with legs (like they are now), to individuals with awareness and personalities, and who run, jump, and play.

FYI, we move them to different locations over the next couple months, so you will see them in different environments as they grow and develop. We are also building a little puppy agility course outside, and we'll try to hook up a camera there. We also hope to video some of the temperament testing for the puppy buyers, and we'll post those as well.

Today begins early neurological training and early scent exposure. Theresa will be doing it, and she may do it on camera. So keep an eye out for that.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I'm not watching this from work either. OK, yes I am. From Wrentham, Massachusetts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I will be popping in regularly from Toronto!


----------



## DanaRuns

JulesAK said:


> Watching this morning from Juneau Alaska. I love the Caterpillar toy thing behind them. They look so safe and snug ?


First, I love Juneau. I've visited maybe 50 times, bringing my dogs once. So I'm thrilled to have you part of this litter's experience.

The caterpillar toy is amazing. We've used it for the last four litters. It is made by a woman who crochets the most amazing toys. She has a Facebook page called All On Hooks And Needles which can be found at https://www.facebook.com/AllOnHooksAndNeedles/. They are super cute and super durable.

Indeed, Khaleesi was raised with this caterpillar toy.  So it's a circle of life thing for us. Khaleesi is the dark puppy. Now her own puppies are being raised with it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Indeed, Khaleesi was raised with this caterpillar toy.  So it's a circle of life thing for us. Khaleesi is the dark puppy. Now her own puppies are being raised with it.



Love this.


----------



## DanaRuns

Right now, Theresa is putting puppies on nipples. She has the most robust puppies start the flow of milk on the back nipples, and then she takes them off and moves the smallest puppies onto those nipples, to make sure the little ones are getting plenty.


----------



## cwag

This is so fun.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

I am also totally not watching in my office at work . That one sticking out by Mama's tail!! Too cute!!! Ok. I think I'm going to be an annoyingly "over-posting" on this thread for the next 8 weeks...


----------



## JulesAK

That is so neat about the toy. I am going to check out that site!!

Jules


----------



## dbrown

Watching from MA. Thank you for doing the puppy cam.
What a joy to read this whole thread today! (I counted 9 puppies)


----------



## sophieanne

I love watching Khaleesi and her pups...they all seem happy and mom is doing a great job. It is so clear to see how much Khaleesi loves Theresa...always happy to see her and never a problem helping out with the pups. Khaleesi is a beautiful girl. Will Ziva meet the pups at some point?


----------



## DanaRuns

dbrown said:


> (I counted 9 puppies)


Boy, I hope you counted wrong. There were 10 this morning!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Will Ziva meet the pups at some point?


It all depends on Khaleesi, and when she will let others see the puppies. Today, she wouldn't even let Ziva in the room. But Ziva really, really, _really_ wants to get in there and mother those babies! We'll see how it works out. It's still really early.

Deuce also wants to see the puppies. He was fantastic with Ziva's last litter. Uncle Deuce is amazing with them.


----------



## cangolden

beautiful thanks for sharing your lil one's with us


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI, Theresa is currently clipping puppies' nails on camera.


----------



## sophieanne

And the pups are soooo good...nails clipped and lots of loving hugs from Theresa


----------



## dbrown

DanaRuns said:


> Boy, I hope you counted wrong. There were 10 this morning!


Hah - I phrased that one wrong! I started all the way back at the x-ray photo, where my pre-birth puppy guess was 9. Khaleesi's 10 are sweet, thanks so much for sharing with us here. Very exciting.


----------



## Macca

* Indeed, Khaleesi was raised with this caterpillar toy.  So it's a circle of life thing for us. Khaleesi is the dark puppy. Now her own puppies are being raised with it.*

I remember you having that toy in with your previous litters. And little Khaleesi from that litter of three always caught my eye; I fell in love with her dark coloring. Since there were only three of them, and each with their own unique coloring, it was SO much fun to watch them grow and always easy to determine who was who. 

You had once posted a photo of the three of them "sitting" and wearing either t-shirts or onesies, and it was so adorable I used it as a screensaver for a while. I always thought it should have been a calendar photo. If you could ever post that one again, it'd be wonderful to see, especially now that Khaleesi is all grown up!


----------



## Red Dogs

Watching from Port Coquitlam, BC Canada (about 3 hours from Seattle WA). I don't post much but go on the site all the time. I have been watching and following your litters for ages and always check your website for any new news. I've moved the puppy cam to my bookmark menu and log in all the time! Thank you for all that you do for goldens, the care and attention you do is amazing! Bless you!

PS I'm concerned for you all with the wildfires... I hope they are not to close to you.


----------



## AshleeRose

Watching from Tennessee! Definitely a good distraction from work.


----------



## DanaRuns

Red Dogs said:


> PS I'm concerned for you all with the wildfires... I hope they are not to close to you.


So far, we are okay. But we remain very aware. It is dangerous everywhere. Fires caused by power lines, someone dropping a cigarette butt, and most ominous of all, fire bugs, people who get off starting fires. We had someone who flew here from the midwest just to drive around and start a series of fires. It's crazy.


----------



## Ffcmm

watching from Singapore and omg they make my day! little golden nuggets just squirming and here i am squealing with joy at my computer.


----------



## rooroch

Watching from Market Harborough in the UK. I am so glad there is another of your brilliant cams to watch. They all (and mother) look fantastic. Thanks


----------



## JulesAK

What a happy morning it is. Sitting here with my coffee watching the babies. She is such a sweet sweet mama loving her scratches ?


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI, for anyone interested, Theresa will be performing early neurological stimulation with the puppies at 10:00am Pacific time (1pm Eastern). This kind of stimulation involves subjecting pups aged between 3 and 16 days to mild forms of stimulation leading to “stress,” and is said to lead to faster maturation and better problem-solving abilities later in life. ENS resulted from a U.S. Military program called Bio Sensor, and is currently being used in some other working dog programs. It has been part of the breeding program for mine detection dogs at the Global Training Centre (GTC, part of Norwegian People’s Aid) for 4 years. It's a very simple and fast process. But puppies react differently. Yesterday, the boys were fine, but a couple of the girls were having none of it. 

She will also be doing early scent introduction, though I don't yet know what time that will be.


----------



## DanaRuns

For some reason, I just swooned over this sleeping puppy. :--heart:


----------



## kwhit

I’m just wondering how many of you already have a particular puppy you look for first? I love watching all of them but I always look for “yellow” first. Don’t know why, but I do. So...any one else?


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> I’m just wondering how many of you already have a particular puppy you look for first? I love watching all of them but I always look for “yellow” first. Don’t know why, but I do. So...any one else?


FYI, Yellow boy is doing really well. He gained 1.5 oz. overnight, and this morning he pooped on Theresa's arm. Not sure if that made it on camera.  He really hated Theresa poking the bottoms of his feet with a Q-tip, and fought her and complained about it. He's definitely got a will of his own. 

I always like the underdogs, so my fave right now is Orange, because she's the smallest.

But Burgundy boy was singing in his sleep this morning, so that was awesome. We don't usually turn the mic on (because we like to have a tiny bit of privacy), but at some point we probably will. They make the cutest sounds. :--heart:


----------



## OscarsDad

This is RIDICULOUSLY ADORABLE!


----------



## 206076

She is doing such a great job of looking after her puppies. I really like how well cared for and how well setup the maternity ward is.


----------



## jsgoodma

Watching from Lafayette, CA!


----------



## sophieanne

I adore all of them. The first thing I do when I open the site, is count them. Then I look to see if there is a little leg or body poking out between Mom's legs .


----------



## Bellbird

Love them all .. but yep .. Mr Yellow is definitely my favourite too.


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI, collars have been changed, and Maroon is now Black.

That is all.


----------



## JulesAK

DanaRuns said:


> For some reason, I just swooned over this sleeping puppy. :--heart:


I loved this scene also. Looked so content!
Jules


----------



## Tricia

Still watching from Suffolk UK. It's so addictive, glad I am retired!! Thank you for allowing us to participate in this journey. Love them all.


----------



## Ivyacres

Watching them is so adorable that I've bookmarked the Puppy Room....how can I get any work done!


----------



## jlc99

I've heard of this program! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Lincgold

I’ve book marked it as well. So much cuteness. How ever does mama get any sleep? Those babies move around so much.


----------



## JulesAK

Good morning. Looks like the babies are doing great this am!


----------



## DanaRuns

JulesAK said:


> Good morning. Looks like the babies are doing great this am!


They have been screaming like crazy! But now that mama has their bellies full, they are calming down. Who doesn't like a little cacophony first thing in the morning? 

Yellow boy was making a fuss, so I'm holding him against my skin, under my robe and PJs. He settled right down and fell asleep, and it's not the first time he's done that. This is the kind of thing they imprint on. I'll bet he winds up a real people dog.


----------



## JulesAK

Is lime green a girl or boy? Seems like such a chill puppy!

Jules


----------



## DanaRuns

JulesAK said:


> Is lime green a girl or boy? Seems like such a chill puppy!
> 
> Jules


Chartreuse is a girl. She's one of the larger pups, and also one of the lighter colored. She's pretty chill, but then she spends most of her time bellied up to the milk bar, and wouldn't you be chill?  Although, as I write this, someone has dislodged her from the nipple, and she's letting us all know she's unhappy about that! 

She gained 1.5 oz. since yesterday, which is pretty good at this stage. She weights 1 lb. 4.5 oz., so she's fat and happy.

Aaaaaand, she's back on the nipple.


----------



## JulesAK

DanaRuns said:


> Chartreuse is a girl. She's one of the larger pups, and also one of the lighter colored. She's pretty chill, but then she spends most of her time bellied up to the milk bar, and wouldn't you be chill?  Although, as I write this, someone has dislodged her from the nipple, and she's letting us all know she's unhappy about that!
> 
> She gained 1.5 oz. since yesterday, which is pretty good at this stage. She weights 1 lb. 4.5 oz., so she's fat and happy.
> 
> Aaaaaand, she's back on the nipple.


I love them all but she if probably my favorite :smile2:
I have a soft spot for girls now that I have Maggie!!

Jules


----------



## sophieanne

Wow!!! The pups look great this morning. They look bigger each day. I love when they're having a drink and wagging their tails. Khalessi looks in a deep sleep right now. Happy family scene! Welcome to November little pups!

P.S. - Is that a nice little heating pad I see in the nursery today?


----------



## DanaRuns

Once again...


*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PUPPY CAM!​*


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

DanaRuns said:


> For some reason, I just swooned over this sleeping puppy. :--heart:


I saw that yesterday and just about died. SO CUTE!!! Watching puppies is waaaay more fun than charting...


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

I watch for blue and maroon. But I love them all.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

kwhit said:


> I’m just wondering how many of you already have a particular puppy you look for first? I love watching all of them but I always look for “yellow” first. Don’t know why, but I do. So...any one else?



I look for blue and maroon...


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Annnd I'm posting again. I have noticed watching these little guys that they wake each other up often. This is so much like my experience as a human mama and trying to keep a sleeping baby sleeping when you have other kids who just want to play.


----------



## DanaRuns

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> I look for blue and maroon...


There is no more maroon. We changed collars, and there wasn't a maroon one, so the Black is the "Puppy Formerly Known As Maroon." 

There is a red girl. No maroon anymore.


----------



## Emmdenn

Love watching the puppy cam. Just saw you get little orange puppy out from under his/her mom. Whoops!!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

DanaRuns said:


> There is no more maroon. We changed collars, and there wasn't a maroon one, so the Black is the "Puppy Formerly Known As Maroon."
> 
> There is a red girl. No maroon anymore.


That makes sense! I had noticed a "black-appearing" collar but just thought it was my old monitor being stupid:grin2::doh:


----------



## GraceNote313

They are such active little puppies today! I love how they wag their tails and sometimes fall over when nursing. Khaleesi, you are such a sweet and patient mother!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

I know it doesn't really matter but would you consider telling us what the gender of each pup is?


----------



## DanaRuns

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> I know it doesn't really matter but would you consider telling us what the gender of each pup is?


The boys are:

Black
Yellow
Green
Blue

The rest are girls.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Was thinking of litter theme suggestions. Maybe "leaves" for fall?


----------



## DanaRuns

Yellow boy, passed out at the milk bar.


----------



## JulesAK

His little tongue !!


----------



## cwag

DanaRuns said:


> Yellow boy, passed out at the milk bar.


Uh oh is Dana falling in love with yellow boy? There's always room for one more Golden.


----------



## sophieanne

What a wonderful picture of yellow boy..so handsome, sweet and innocent. His little tongue out makes me laugh.


----------



## GraceNote313

Just too cute!!! I can't take it!


----------



## JulesAK

Good morning. Such a happy puppy pile this morning. Just saw Char (Chartreuse) give a big double back leg stretch. So cute!

Jules


----------



## Sweet Girl

Haven't seen them since Wednesday morning and I feel like they have grown so much! They are all assembled together sleeping, except for the little orange one. Independent little thing is sleeping just outside the group. Oh, and now she has found a cuddle buddy. That didn't take long!


----------



## pot of gold

Just watching, and they're so cute!2 questions, are any of them the color of Khaleesi, some of them look dark but not as dark as her puppy pics.
Secondly I saw black in a baking dish, with white is this part of the ens training?
Thank you for such well breed dogs!!!!


----------



## pot of gold

Watching from Oregon!!!!!


----------



## Bellbird

Just loving this.

Can I ask what you were feeding a couple of the puppies? I think it would have been around 3am your time.

Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

pot of gold said:


> Just watching, and they're so cute!2 questions, are any of them the color of Khaleesi, some of them look dark but not as dark as her puppy pics.
> Secondly I saw black in a baking dish, with white is this part of the ens training?
> Thank you for such well breed dogs!!!!


I think there are one or two who will be as dark as Khaleesi. Yellow boy is one. But it's really too early to tell. They aren't developed enough to really get a feel for it yet.

The cookie sheet they were on actually is part of the ENS, but that's not what we were using it for. The puppies seemed unhappy, and were making a fuss. We were trying to figure out why, since they can't tell us. But when they are too hot or too cold they will make a fuss like that (since they aren't old enough, yet, to regulate their own body temperature). I knew they weren't too cold. And when they are too hot, lying on a cool cookie sheet makes them feel cool, and they settle down. So I put them on the cookie sheet to see if maybe they were too hot. They weren't.

They were just hungry.


----------



## DanaRuns

Bellbird said:


> Just loving this.
> 
> Can I ask what you were feeding a couple of the puppies? I think it would have been around 3am your time.
> 
> Thanks.


We fed them Myra Savant Harris' puppy formula. It's a witches brew of goats milk, full fat yogurt, mayonnaise, liver water, egg yolks, corn syrup, and baby vitamins.

Because she had 10 puppies and wouldn't eat much when she was pregnant, Khaleesi wasn't producing quite enough milk for all the puppies, and they weren't gaining weight as fast as we would like. So we started supplementing them with formula. Now they are gaining like champs! At first we had to tube feed them, but now they have taken to the bottle very nicely. 

So, that was a really good question!


----------



## sophieanne

With tonight being the time change...I hope Khaleesi has told the pups they have to sleep in for an hour in the morning . Have a wonderful night little ones!


----------



## GraceNote313

:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> With tonight being the time change...I hope Khaleesi has told the pups they have to sleep in for an hour in the morning . Have a wonderful night little ones!


They didn't listen!


----------



## JulesAK

I hope everyone is fat and happy today. Watching the babies being fed right now. I honestly had no idea the work that went into a litter. Thank you so much for hosting this thread and the webcam. Cuteness aside, the educational value is tremendous!!

Jules


----------



## Emmdenn

Still watching from Vermont....we were just laughing at all of the adorable puppy stretching going on this morning. Time to wake up little ones!


----------



## GraceNote313

Good Morning little sweet potatoes!! You make me smile here in Maryland and Samantha less stressed during her midterms in DC!!! We love you! Cousin Toby says hello too!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Sometimes, having a puppy cam just makes it harder.

One of the hardest parts of breeding is "making the cuts." We try not to ghost the unlucky applicants, but to let them know we won't have a puppy for them, which is not a pleasant thing to do. This time, we have a lot of applications from qualified homes, far more qualified homes than puppies, in fact. Too many qualified puppy buyers might seem like a great problem to have, but it is really heartbreaking to have to tell a great home that we don't have a puppy for them. This is especially true when they have been following the puppy cam and falling in love with the puppies. I _hate_ this part of it. As much as I say here that I care only about the puppies, not the buyers, it really does break my heart to have to turn down a good home that is eager for a new family member. It might be easier for both us and the unlucky buyers if we didn't have the puppy cam up. That way, at least the puppies are abstract and not tangible, and maybe that makes it a little easier for both.

Feeling terrible this morning about having to make the cuts, and rethinking the whole puppy cam thing.


----------



## sophieanne

I can feel how hard this is for you. Maybe there are more buyers than puppies, but maybe those who don't make this cut can be on a next list (provided there is a list). I think this puppy cam is so valuable for soooo many reasons. Yes there are people who would like one of the puppies - but there are others who learn from watching (understanding not only how the puppies grow but how important good care is during the critical 1st 8+ weeks of life). You've taught so many that deciding to let your dog have puppies involves a lot of time and attention that many don't have to give. You've given people who are working or are shut-ins an escape from the everyday - to bring a little joy into their day, to brighten their day. There's a lot to be said for that. I know it can be intrustive in your life but there are so many (including myself) who say thank you for allowing us to see something as wonderful as Khaleesi and her pups (especially since we watched when she was a little pup). I totally respect whatever decision you and Theresa make, but if possible, remember you are making the world a little more happy for those of us who watch.


----------



## GraceNote313

GraceNote313 said:


> Good Morning little sweet potatoes!! You make me smile here in Maryland and Samantha less stressed during her midterms in DC!!! We love you! Cousin Toby says hello too!!!!


I have just been informed that I am wrong, Uncle Toby says hello! Sorry for being so mixed up.


----------



## Red Dogs

Still watching everyday from Port Coquitlam BC. Wow they are getting big and plump.. so adorable. It was nice to hear there little squeaks this afternoon, thank you for that. I can fully understand where you are coming from regarding the puppy cam it must be a very difficult decision. I just wanted to let you know by watching your cam over the past litters, I have learned so much. You have helped me understand just what is all involved in raising a litter of pups and also what a great breeder really does, so I truly appreciate that. Whatever decision you make I totally respect that. My opinion is if you want an awesome puppy, and there is not one available you wait your turn, it would be well worth it in the end, but I guess some people are just to impatient. You and only you knows your pups best and has to make the best call for every little one.
I do have some questions.. only if you have a moment. I can imagine that having a litter would be stressful for Khaleesi. I noticed her panting a lot, is that just from the room being warm or is that stress? I assume taking care of Khaleesi is just as important as taking care of the pups. Does she get extra food... or some home cooked added to her diet, how do you make sure she gets all her vitamins and minerals while nursing 10 pups. She looks so tired, do they ever blow there coat from the stress of all her babies. Sorry if they are dumb questions but I find this so educational. The more I know the the better decision I can make when I bring another one into my home.

Thank you again for letting us see Khaleesi's babies, and thank you for all that you do!


----------



## DanaRuns

I have the sound on, now.


----------



## sophieanne

Oh my..such loud sounds from tiny little pups  Do they get the attention of everyone in the house?


----------



## DanaRuns

GraceNote313 said:


> I have just been informed that I am wrong, Uncle Toby says hello! Sorry for being so mixed up.


Uncle, cousin, whatever. I can't figure it out.

For instance, my boy Deuce is both the puppies' uncle and their half-brother. Ace is the sire of both Deuce and the puppies, making Deuce their half-brother. But Khaleesi and Deuce are both out of Ziva, making Deuce the puppies uncle. It's way too confusing for me. Maybe I should ask people in Alabama. Or is it Arkansas? Wherever those complicated family things are supposed to happen. I give up!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Oh my..such loud sounds from tiny little pups  Do they get the attention of everyone in the house?


Everyone in the neighborhood!  I wish I could upload video directly to this site. I have a 15-second video of them all screaming and "running" around, and it's cacophonous!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

DanaRuns said:


> I have the sound on, now.


Oh the squeaks and grunts!!! So cute. Reminds me of when my brother and I raised a litter of 9 Weimaraners and they also sang “the song of their people”. Such sweet little sausages!!:grin2::--heart:


----------



## DanaRuns

Red Dogs said:


> I do have some questions.. only if you have a moment. I can imagine that having a litter would be stressful for Khaleesi. I noticed her panting a lot, is that just from the room being warm or is that stress?


The room is very warm because the puppies are not yet old enough to be able to regulate their own body temperatures. And the puppies also give off a lot of heat, so when they are plastered up against Khaleesi, she becomes even warmer. Plus, she's recovering from surgery and she's having to nurse, so I'm sure there is some discomfort. All of that comes out in panting.



> I assume taking care of Khaleesi is just as important as taking care of the pups. Does she get extra food... or some home cooked added to her diet, how do you make sure she gets all her vitamins and minerals while nursing 10 pups.


She gets as much food as she can eat, right now. She gets fed four times per day, with treats in-between. She also gets supplemented with various things, depending on the need. She gets calcium supplements. For milk production she gets Fenugreek. If her stools get loose she gets a probiotic. Etc., PRN.



> She looks so tired, do they ever blow there coat from the stress of all her babies. Sorry if they are dumb questions but I find this so educational. The more I know the the better decision I can make when I bring another one into my home.


Yes, it is very stressful on their bodies. You try nursing 10 babies at once! LOL!  And they do blow their coats after litters, usually a couple months later they get seriously naked, but it all comes back in.


----------



## Bellbird

When and if you have a moment in your hectic Puppy-Mum schedule. This has probably been asked and answered before but I can't find it in search … 

I see you are doing lots of puppy handling and tests etc. Are you following the Puppy Culture programme? A friend who breeds Cavaliers follows this and raises the most amazing puppies.

Thanks.


----------



## Ffcmm

so happy to hear them now!! i love the sounds they make. will they be opening their eyes soon?


----------



## LovedTessa

I watch Khaleesi as much as the pups! When you yearn for a golden in your life, it is no harder to see the video or photos than imagine them. As long as we understand going in what our odds are, you can not do more. (No, I am not on your wait list).
I am stuck with a broken foot for a few more weeks and not allowed to walk much, sleep lousy, and find this is a great ‘channel’ to take my mind off my little problems for a few minutes!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JulesAK

DanaRuns said:


> Sometimes, having a puppy cam just makes it harder.
> 
> One of the hardest parts of breeding is "making the cuts." We try not to ghost the unlucky applicants, but to let them know we won't have a puppy for them, which is not a pleasant thing to do. This time, we have a lot of applications from qualified homes, far more qualified homes than puppies, in fact. Too many qualified puppy buyers might seem like a great problem to have, but it is really heartbreaking to have to tell a great home that we don't have a puppy for them. This is especially true when they have been following the puppy cam and falling in love with the puppies. I _hate_ this part of it. As much as I say here that I care only about the puppies, not the buyers, it really does break my heart to have to turn down a good home that is eager for a new family member. It might be easier for both us and the unlucky buyers if we didn't have the puppy cam up. That way, at least the puppies are abstract and not tangible, and maybe that makes it a little easier for both.
> 
> Feeling terrible this morning about having to make the cuts, and rethinking the whole puppy cam thing.


That has to be so hard. I love that you have the puppy cam. I think that most people understand that nothing is guaranteed. I know there is disappointment and it is hard not to personalize it. You are amazing for breeding these little beauties!!

Jules


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Orange girl looks to be getting bigger. Go Orange!!


----------



## Tricia

Please don't take the puppy cam down. I appreciate it is hard for some, but for the rest of us it is such a good learning curve and so interesting. Thank you for all the time and effort you put in.


----------



## GraceNote313

You are too funny!! Thank you for making me feel better!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Bellbird said:


> I see you are doing lots of puppy handling and tests etc. Are you following the Puppy Culture programme? A friend who breeds Cavaliers follows this and raises the most amazing puppies.
> 
> Thanks.


We use the Avidog system, with some extra stuff thrown in. I like it better than Puppy Culture, though I know people who swear by Puppy Culture. We think Avidog is a more complete system that is better for puppy brain development and spatial awareness.


----------



## DanaRuns

Ffcmm said:


> so happy to hear them now!! i love the sounds they make. will they be opening their eyes soon?


They usually open their eyes at about two weeks old. They are 8 days old now, so check around the weekend and we might start to see some eyes in there. We will dim the light when that happens, so it may be a little harder to see.

I'm fascinated by the fact that right now the puppies don't even have eyes. I mean, they do, kinda, but they are still developing, still "under construction."


----------



## DanaRuns

LovedTessa said:


> I watch Khaleesi as much as the pups! When you yearn for a golden in your life, it is no harder to see the video or photos than imagine them. As long as we understand going in what our odds are, you can not do more. (No, I am not on your wait list).
> I am stuck with a broken foot for a few more weeks and not allowed to walk much, sleep lousy, and find this is a great ‘channel’ to take my mind off my little problems for a few minutes!
> Thanks for sharing.


Sorry about your broken foot! But puppies heal everything.


----------



## DanaRuns

GraceNote313 said:


> You are too funny!! Thank you for making me feel better!!!


All I know is that these baby dragons are Toby's nephews and nieces, and I'll be thrilled if they turn out to be half as wonderful as Prince Toby is.

:--heart:


----------



## TheresaD

*Poop storm!*

Well, that was a figurative & kind of literal **** storm. When I got them in the warming box to change the bedding. Red girl pooped on her neighbor. Bigly! Sorry folks. Not something most people are hoping to see when viewing a puppy ca,. LOL!:surprise::grin2:


----------



## GraceNote313

That's some real life, there!!!! Been there, done that!! LOL!!  <3


----------



## 206076

TheresaD said:


> Well, that was a figurative & kind of literal **** storm. When I got them in the warming box to change the bedding. Red girl pooped on her neighbor. Bigly! Sorry folks. Not something most people are hoping to see when viewing a puppy ca,. LOL!:surprise::grin2:


No need to apologize, that's the job for us Canadians.. All joking aside I think you and Momma are doing a great job. The puppies look very comfortable, well fed and clean.


----------



## cwag

TheresaD said:


> Well, that was a figurative & kind of literal **** storm. When I got them in the warming box to change the bedding. Red girl pooped on her neighbor. Bigly! Sorry folks. Not something most people are hoping to see when viewing a puppy ca,. LOL!:surprise::grin2:


So what's wrong with me? I find myself thinking ohhh, I'm sorry I missed that.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

cwag said:


> So what's wrong with me? I find myself thinking ohhh, I'm sorry I missed that.


Me too!! I’m blaming it on my morbid-nurse-sense-of-humor.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Missmcbeth

Omg so adorable...I just want to snuggle up with all those little fur babies! Watching in Chicago here! ?


----------



## sophieanne

Oh, oh I just peeked in tonight. Looks like the pups are under an interrogation lamp!!! OK pups..fess up...who sang the loudest today?? LOL. Have a good night little ones!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I watch on my phone and at work in San Antonio. Thank you for sharing! They’re so sweet. I work night shift so on the weekends you can guarantee you’ve got a baby sitter ?


----------



## Ffcmm

DanaRuns said:


> They usually open their eyes at about two weeks old. They are 8 days old now, so check around the weekend and we might start to see some eyes in there. We will dim the light when that happens, so it may be a little harder to see.
> 
> I'm fascinated by the fact that right now the puppies don't even have eyes. I mean, they do, kinda, but they are still developing, still "under construction."


can't wait, they are ridiculously adorable when they have their eyes open!

i saw this on camera yesterday haha who is this little guy visiting the pups? Khaleesi is so sweet to allow him to enter the box and get up close with them!


----------



## GraceNote313

You are super heroes!! Every time I peak at the puppy cam, middle of the day or the wee hours of early morning, you are there being so kind and nurturing to the babies! I think that along with Khaleesi, you deserve a mother of the year award Theresa! <3


----------



## DanaRuns

Ffcmm said:


> can't wait, they are ridiculously adorable when they have their eyes open!
> 
> i saw this on camera yesterday haha who is this little guy visiting the pups? Khaleesi is so sweet to allow him to enter the box and get up close with them!


Haha! That is Dave the Magnificent!  He's our terrier mix rescue. He's old and blind, but he loves the puppies. Every litter. We call him Uncle Dave.  Khaleesi doesn't let him in. Indeed, she has a problem with Dave. But we let Dave in when Khaleesi goes out to pee or something. He checks on every puppy. When they are older he will want to play with them. He starts when he's still a little too big and it's kind of scary for the puppies. He stops when the puppies are a little too big and it's kind of scary for Dave.


----------



## JulesAK

So cute this morning. Bottle feeding and "burping" the babies!! ?


----------



## DanaRuns

GraceNote313 said:


> You are super heroes!! Every time I peak at the puppy cam, middle of the day or the wee hours of early morning, you are there being so kind and nurturing to the babies! I think that along with Khaleesi, you deserve a mother of the year award Theresa! <3


I agree! Theresa gets mother of the year.  Because I have a law practice, it is her job to spend the night in the puppy room for the first three weeks of their lives, so there is never a moment when someone isn't within arm's reach of the puppies. And she's absolutely wonderful about it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Supplement time at the zoo. This morning's puppy cam capture.


----------



## TheresaD

LOL! It was most unpleasant from my perspective. :grin2::surprise::--sitnky:


----------



## TheresaD

GraceNote313 said:


> You are super heroes!! Every time I peak at the puppy cam, middle of the day or the wee hours of early morning, you are there being so kind and nurturing to the babies! I think that along with Khaleesi, you deserve a mother of the year award Theresa! <3


:--heart::--heart::--heart: Thanks but I wouldn't be able to do this without the amazing support from Dana. :x


----------



## pot of gold

I love watching the puppy cam!!!They all kept me good company while I did the laundry at 12am. They've all grown up so much, is it just me or have they tripled in size?
Learning so much from this and I had another question about an article I read.It said about 99.9% of litters are born with coccidia.Is this true, if so how to breeders protect their dam and puppies from it?
Sorry if its a dump question, I get curious about odd things.


----------



## sophieanne

That's Uncle Dave, isn't it??? How nice that he got to visit..and darn, I missed it...
Has Grandma Ziva been allowed a look in yet?
(I saw your note confirming Uncle Dave after I wrote my note)
Also the picture of Theresa holding that puppy this morning is amazing...they have grown so much.

Theresa, Dana - you are both WONDERFUL and FANTASTIC and the future puppy parents are going to be getting puppies that have had better than the best care possible!! (Khaleesi is a perfect example of what a well taken care of puppy can grow into).


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

I think I am in love with yellow puppy. Every time I get a chance to peak he is doing something that makes me laugh. He's currently laying on top of everyone. This is now what I look at when I'm on hold in the office....


----------



## GraceNote313

You are all getting mother of the year awards from me!!! You are both super amazing to me. Besides you gave me and my family the most wonderful puppy in the whole wide world!!!


----------



## jbaxter3

Dana, 

Thank you so much for caring the cam with us, what an incredible look into time that usually non breeders don't get to see! 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## TheresaD

jbaxter3 said:


> Dana,
> 
> Thank you so much for caring the cam with us, what an incredible look into time that usually non breeders don't get to see!
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


 They are all spoken for.


----------



## 206076

For it being her first litter she is doing so well. She is so caring, patient and attentive. Such a great Mamma


----------



## DanaRuns

pot of gold said:


> I love watching the puppy cam!!!They all kept me good company while I did the laundry at 12am. They've all grown up so much, is it just me or have they tripled in size?
> Learning so much from this and I had another question about an article I read.It said about 99.9% of litters are born with coccidia.Is this true, if so how to breeders protect their dam and puppies from it?
> Sorry if its a dump question, I get curious about odd things.


We've never had a litter born with coccidia, and that sounds very odd to me.


----------



## Bellbird

Another question …

How protective is Khaleesi of her babies? 

We first visited Gemma and her 10 brothers and sisters when they were 10 days old, and her mother Lilly growled at my 7yo granddaughter as soon as she saw her, even before we got near the whelping box. She was fine with me, my husband and older granddaughter. 

Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Bellbird said:


> Another question …
> 
> How protective is Khaleesi of her babies?
> 
> We first visited Gemma and her 10 brothers and sisters when they were 10 days old, and her mother Lilly growled at my 7yo granddaughter as soon as she saw her, even before we got near the whelping box. She was fine with me, my husband and older granddaughter.
> 
> Thanks.


Another really good question.

She's protective, but not crazy protective. Obviously, she has no problems with me or Theresa. She absolutely does not mind cats in the room one bit. She hasn't growled at any other dogs, but she has gotten out of the whelping box and met other dogs in the room and let them know they weren't allowed to go any farther.

The pups are only 9 days old now, so she's still very protective. There's no way we would allow anyone in here at 10 days old. That's way too young IMHO. We may allow one or two special people after 3 weeks, and more after 4 weeks.

Usually, dams get less protective as their pups grow and become more self-sufficient. By the time they are 6 or 7 weeks old, I expect Khaleesi won't be protective at all. But this is her first litter, so we'll see.


----------



## Wendy427

Khaleesi is stretched out on her back sound asleep! A couple of the little ones nursing as best they can [grin].


----------



## DanaRuns

This morning they are beginning to look like puppies. They look like they are about to start opening their eyes. I'm excited for the next few days.


----------



## DanaRuns

We have decided that our theme for this litter will be movies. It's a big, broad, easy theme. So please help me think of example names for puppy buyers. Anything movie related. Like, 

Esquire's Top Gun -- "Maverick"
Esquire's That's a Wrap -- "Hollywood"
Esquire's Sound of Music -- "Maria"
Esquire's Back to the Future -- "Marty" of "Doc"
Esquire's Gone With the Wind -- "Scarlett"
Esquire's West Side Story -- "Jet"
Esquire's You Had Me At Hello -- "Dorothy"
Esquire's Show Me The Money -- "Maguire"
Esquire's As You Wish -- "Westley"
Esquire's Twoo Wuv -- "Buttercup"

The more creative the better. Let 'em fly! It's not as easy as it sounds, as many of the above are probably already taken.


----------



## jsgoodma

Love this theme! The "Westley" one is perfect. We are huge Star Wars and Harry Potter fans here so here is a try:

Esquire's The Force - "Obi"
Esquire's Yer a Wizard - ""Hagrid" or "Harry"

So fun...


----------



## kwhit

It’s a wonderful life -“Zuzu”
Some like it hot - “Monroe”
Blade runner - “Batty”
The big Lebowski - “Dude”
The wizard of oz - “Rainbow”
The usual subjects - “Keyser”
Goodwill hunting - “Robin”
Kiss kiss bang bang - “Kilmer”
The informant! - “Whistle”
Brining up baby - “Hawk”
Only angels have wings - “Pilot”
An affair to remember - “Cruise”


----------



## sophieanne

I love your movie theme..i don't think i'ld be a good contributor. When I was looking in this morning I swear I saw the blue collared pup's eyes getting closer to opening. I thought it was my imagination but kept looking and still feel the same. I'm so excited for when it happens.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Watching again from my office. Just look at those cute roley-poleys!! They looks so cute on the red blanket.


----------



## Bellbird

Any Elvis movie - "Elvis"


----------



## Emmdenn

Ocean’s Eleven- "Adele" or "Duke"
West Side Story- "Maria" "Tony"
Sound of Music- "Liesl" "Marta" "Rolfe" "Kurt"
Footloose- "Lulu" "Willard"
She’s All That- "Laney" Harlan"
Ratatouille- "Remy"
Legally Blonde- "Elle" "Emmett" "Ivan" "Enid"
Almost Famous- "Penny"


----------



## Bellbird

Gem and I had a think about this on our morning walk ..

North by Northwest (or any Hitchcock movie) - "Hitch"
Every Whichway but Loose - "Clyde"
Silence of the Lambs - "Clarice" or "Hannibal"

(this list is not complete lol)


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Smokey and the Bandit -- "Smokey" or "The Bandit"... sorry I'm not much help


----------



## Bellbird

Last one, I promise.

Million Dollar Baby - "Mo Cuishle"


----------



## JulesAK

Good morning. I like the new blanket in the box this morning. They are appearing more active today. 
Jules


----------



## DanaRuns

Once again...


*HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PUPPY CAM!​*

So, a little news in Puppy Cam Land:

The puppies are just beginning to open their eyes. We may keep the light a little dimmer than usual for the next few days in order to give their brand new eyes a chance to acclimate.

Also, they are beginning to get up on all four feet and try to walk. They manage about two steps max, right now, before either falling over or getting knocked over by a sibling.

The puppies are now fully aware of each other, of mom, and of us.

Progressive myelination of the cranial nerves means that they are starting to be able to think a little bit now, and you can sometimes see them start to problem solve.

The next few days are a period of big leaps for these little souls.


----------



## TheresaD

Heh! Drunken sailor faze coming very soon!


----------



## DanaRuns

The little light green puppy, whom I call Charlotte, had a challenge yesterday. Even though she is the biggest pup and eats the most, somehow she got herself dehydrated, and she began to fade. In the morning we found that she was weak, wouldn't nurse, and was literally whimpering and wouldn't stop.

So, she got two injections of subcutaneous fluids, some liver water (which is amazing for fading puppies), a little frosting on her tongue for an energy bump from the sugar, and some food in her stomach via tube feeding. Thankfully, we caught her in time, and she came right back.

Charlotte is my favorite girl, for some reason. And Yellow is my favorite boy. So I was glad to see Charlotte bounce back so quickly. Every day we get closer to the time when the puppies are "safe" and no longer at risk of dying. These first few weeks are so critical and can be quite fraught.


----------



## Neeko13

Still watching from Philly.... Wow, that must have been scary....Im so glad she came out of it!!!! Love watching them when Im supposed to be working!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## sophieanne

That is scary news about Charlotte..but with a happy ending. Another example of how you and Theresa are great breeders who know how to handle situations.
Yay! I did see eyes starting to open yesterday..I'm so happy, now the fun begins!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Glad Charlotte is better!! My HS colors were green and gold and we would shout "Go Big Green!" at football games. So Charlotte, this one's for you: "GO BIG (lime) GREEN!"


----------



## 206076

Happy to hear she is doing ok that was scary. Just watching them sleep and dream is so enjoyable. All of the little movements of their legs and little stretches just makes me happy.


----------



## sophieanne

wow...they are livewires this afternoon. They are speeding around the nursery like it's the daytona 500!!! Go puppies! Watch out Khaleesi and Theresa..you could get run over by 40 little feet!


----------



## Bellbird

Awesome work once again by you two super women. How lucky are these puppies?

I'm loving the tiny black pads on puppy feet. 

Still watching in far away Tasmania (the island downunder the land downunder)


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Oh that black collar is a lover! Or really hungry!!


----------



## TheresaD

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> Oh that black collar is a lover! Or really hungry!!


There was this term we used to use in Jr. High for the high schoolers would make out with their girlfriends and boyfriends after school... we called it "sucking face" LOL! That is what black boy was trying to do even though I assured him that no milk would be forthcoming from my lips, chin & ear. :grin2:


----------



## jomiel

I'm watching from San Francisco! (I'd been here earlier except I was traveling internationally for the past couple of weeks)

That's so cool that your puppy cam streams at CHOC and Sloan-Kettering


----------



## JulesAK

DanaRuns said:


> The little light green puppy, whom I call Charlotte, had a challenge yesterday. Even though she is the biggest pup and eats the most, somehow she got herself dehydrated, and she began to fade. In the morning we found that she was weak, wouldn't nurse, and was literally whimpering and wouldn't stop.
> 
> So, she got two injections of subcutaneous fluids, some liver water (which is amazing for fading puppies), a little frosting on her tongue for an energy bump from the sugar, and some food in her stomach via tube feeding. Thankfully, we caught her in time, and she came right back.
> 
> Charlotte is my favorite girl, for some reason. And Yellow is my favorite boy. So I was glad to see Charlotte bounce back so quickly. Every day we get closer to the time when the puppies are "safe" and no longer at risk of dying. These first few weeks are so critical and can be quite fraught.


Oh no! Not little Char!! She has been my favorite from day 1. I am so glad that you are such a great, observant breeder and knew what to do. Glad she is doing better.

Jules


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Snuggles!


----------



## sophieanne

Look at those little babies..sleeping soundly; waiting till they can walk and play! I assume Miss Khaleesi is currently sleeping outside the nursery on a cool floor...Happy weekend to all of you!


----------



## GraceNote313

Oh my goodness! 10 little wagging tails! They are getting so big, so fast! <3

It's a true puppy pile-up!


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> Look at those little babies..sleeping soundly; waiting till they can walk and play! I assume Miss Khaleesi is currently sleeping outside the nursery on a cool floor...Happy weekend to all of you!


 Yes, she was. Those little darlings put off an incredible amount of heat!


----------



## kwhit

Light green just escaped the whelping box.


----------



## TheresaD

kwhit said:


> Light green just escaped the whelping box.


I Know!!! :surprise: 
Just came out from the shower and she was on the floor by the bed. Guess it's time to put the small door on. :grin2:


----------



## kwhit

TheresaD said:


> I Know!!! :surprise:
> Just came out from the shower and she was on the floor by the bed. Guess it's time to put the small door on. :grin2:


I watched her do it. She was determined. ? She’s a very cool little puppy. “Chill” as Dana described her but with a quiet strength. Phenomenal combination. ?


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Light green just escaped the whelping box.


And here is how she did it. She went from sound asleep to out in the Great Indoors in less than one minute. Our first jail break! That's my Charlotte.  

At the beginning of this clip, Charlotte is asleep at the bottom of your screen, and Khaleesi wakes her up. One minute later, she's out! She was trying to go for the milk.

And this is why we can't even safely go to the bathroom these days.


----------



## sophieanne

What a smart cookie that little girl is . Good thing you caught her so quickly.


----------



## Bellbird

We have a word in Tasmania for mischevious children … "nointer"

Charlotte you are a little nointer!


----------



## sophieanne

Just popped in to look and the pups are enjoying a morning snooze. Do you have some open eyes today???


----------



## JulesAK

Such a peaceful sight. Snowing here today so I am sitting here with my warm cup of coffee enjoying the puppy cam. Love all the different blankets in the whelping box!

Jules


----------



## sophieanne

Khaleesi is such a patient mom. One of the pups was having trouble finding her way for a snack...she walked all over Khaleesi's back, then over her front paws and across her face. The pup actually stuck her paw in Khaleesi's mouth..no negative response at all


----------



## sophieanne

Good morning puppies! They look so cozy, curled up together on fall leaves! Have a fabulous puppy day!


----------



## jomiel

Aww, puppy jail break!

And now it's puppy piles!!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Maybe it is their color but I often think of the puppies speaking in a Winnie the Pooh voice saying 'I've got a rumbly in my tumbly' when they are looking for a second helping at lunch. I also imagine them saying "Oh bother" in the same voice when they roll over each other. Haha!


----------



## sophieanne

Now the puppies have beautiful sunflowers to walk on . Theresa where do you get all the fabulous blankets for the pups?


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> Now the puppies have beautiful sunflowers to walk on . Theresa where do you get all the fabulous blankets for the pups?


 I own stock in Joann Fabric & crafts! Well, as much money as I spend there, I should! I want MOOOOOORE!!!:grin2:

p.s. Fleece by the yard is 40-50% off right now!


----------



## sophieanne

No doubt it's time for a visit to Joann's . That's a great amount off of fleece!


----------



## DanaRuns

Supplementing puppies last night, and one of the puppies stood up on all fours, actually saw me, and staggered right over to me, and then sucked that bottle like it was the last one on earth. These puppies are a few days slower with eyes and ears than I'm used to, but they are making a breakout right now. It's exciting to watch.  Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Ivyacres

It must be so enjoyable watching them grow and change from day to day. I enjoy the puppy cam too, thanks for posting it for all of us.


About Joann's, sadly ours closed years ago...now I have to console myself by shopping at Micheal's and Hobby Lobby. lol or I can go to Burlington Vt where the shopping choices are endless!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Supplementing puppies last night, and *one of the puppies stood up on all fours, actually saw me, and staggered right over to me, *and then sucked that bottle like it was the last one on earth. These puppies are a few days slower with eyes and ears than I'm used to, but they are making a breakout right now. It's exciting to watch.  Can't wait for tomorrow.



That must be SO fun to see and experience. The daily changes you see - so cool.


----------



## DanaRuns

Eyeballs are out today!


----------



## sophieanne

Yay...that is sooo fantastic. Now they can see all their family


----------



## GraceNote313

Look at those peepers! They look like little dogs already! I wish I could hold one. They are so adorable.   It is so much fun to watch them growing every day.

I just looked again and they are so active. I am curious if they are making a lot of noises to go along with all of the fun they are having?


----------



## sophieanne

They are very lively right now...but they look like the puppy Magoo's (lol - remember Mr. Magoo?) all going in circles and running into each other. They are so incredibly handsome/beautiful.


----------



## sophieanne

Whoops - puppies off the grid . We see a clock but no pups ...

Thank you Theresa...pups and Khaleesi back in view


----------



## TheresaD

*Mass rebellion!*



sophieanne said:


> Whoops - puppies off the grid . We see a clock but no pups ...
> 
> Thank you Theresa...pups and Khaleesi back in view


 So, they all decided at once to storm the castle so to speak. Mama and I were sitting right outside the box and when she saw all **** :surprise: had broken loose, there was no way she was going in there to feed them. I tried like crazy to get her to lie down but they were all swarming so badly, it just was NOT happening. Of course they were all screaming for lunch too. Then, it's like the poop alarm went off. Of course one must enjoy poop as one does... by rolling in it. So, I had 10 screaming poop covered puppies and an uncooperative mom on my hands. Who do you think breaks in to see what the ruckus was about? Grandma Ziva of course! I finally got Mom & Granny out of the room, puppies in a large plastic tub (with blankies) and had a chance to change the bedding out. I could then bring Mom in, lie her down and one at a time, place freshly wiped down puppies. I swear, I felt like screaming "Serenity NOW!!!" like Seinfeld's dad did. You bet I turned the camera away for this poop show. Somebody please send wine! LOL! :grin2:


----------



## DanaRuns

TheresaD said:


> So, they all decided at once to storm the castle so to speak. Mama and I were sitting right outside the box and when she saw all **** :surprise: had broken loose, there was no way she was going in there to feed them. I tried like crazy to get her to lie down but they were all swarming so badly, it just was NOT happening. Of course they were all screaming for lunch too. Then, it's like the poop alarm went off. Of course one must enjoy poop as one does... by rolling in it. So, I had 10 screaming poop covered puppies and an uncooperative mom on my hands. Who do you think breaks in to see what the ruckus was about? Grandma Ziva of course! I finally got Mom & Granny out of the room, puppies in a large plastic tub (with blankies) and had a chance to change the bedding out. I could then bring Mom in, lie her down and one at a time, place freshly wiped down puppies. I swear, I felt like screaming "Serenity NOW!!!" like Seinfeld's dad did. You bet I turned the camera away for this poop show. Somebody please send wine! LOL! :grin2:


Most of the time I envy Theresa being able to sit the puppies all day long while I have to work. But I was thrilled I wasn't there for this one! :grin2:

She forgot to mention that as all this was going on TWO puppy buyers who had been watching the puppy cam started texting her and calling her on the phone, adding to the insanity.

Good times.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

TheresaD said:


> So, they all decided at once to storm the castle so to speak. Mama and I were sitting right outside the box and when she saw all **** :surprise: had broken loose, there was no way she was going in there to feed them. I tried like crazy to get her to lie down but they were all swarming so badly, it just was NOT happening. Of course they were all screaming for lunch too. Then, it's like the poop alarm went off. Of course one must enjoy poop as one does... by rolling in it. So, I had 10 screaming poop covered puppies and an uncooperative mom on my hands. Who do you think breaks in to see what the ruckus was about? Grandma Ziva of course! I finally got Mom & Granny out of the room, puppies in a large plastic tub (with blankies) and had a chance to change the bedding out. I could then bring Mom in, lie her down and one at a time, place freshly wiped down puppies. I swear, I felt like screaming "Serenity NOW!!!" like Seinfeld's dad did. You bet I turned the camera away for this poop show. Somebody please send wine! LOL! :grin2:


As I have said many times about my own human children "Good thing you're cute!!" 
Although a swarm of 10 screaming, poop-coated, hangry puppies is more than I have ever had to deal with at once!
Thank you for letting us witness your insanity from afar. :smile2:


----------



## Valhalla09

I look at this every day a few times a day. Always puts a smile on my face. Thank you for that. They are just so darn cute!


----------



## DanaRuns

All puppies gained good weight today. All have their eyes open. All are staggering around a few steps now. Largest pup is 3 lb. 1 oz (Black). Smallest pup is 2 lb 8.5 oz (Orange). Good gains, good mobility, good awareness. Starting to be curious. They are aware of and enjoy the plush toys in the whelping box.

Very happy with their progress on Day 18.


----------



## sophieanne

Poor Theresa..that did not sound like a fun event that you'ld like to repeat. Was that the first time Ziva saw the pups? (not the best time to meet). Hopefully they behave themselves for the next couple days to make up for yesterday


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> Poor Theresa..that did not sound like a fun event that you'ld like to repeat. Was that the first time Ziva saw the pups? (not the best time to meet). Hopefully they behave themselves for the next couple days to make up for yesterday


No, she's come in and taken a look a few times. Other than the first days obsessive curiosity, she's not too interested. She'll come in and be like, "oh yeah, puppies. See ya." :grin2:


----------



## sophieanne

Lol Theresa - Ziva thinks been there, done that...have fun Khaleesi!!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

DanaRuns said:


> All puppies gained good weight today. All have their eyes open. All are staggering around a few steps now. Largest pup is 3 lb. 1 oz (Black). Smallest pup is 2 lb 8.5 oz (Orange). Good gains, good mobility, good awareness. Starting to be curious. They are aware of and enjoy the plush toys in the whelping box.
> 
> Very happy with their progress on Day 18.



Glad they are all doing well. They are such cute little chubsters! I miss puppy breath. That red girl sure seems to be quite the voracious eater. She's a cutie. It's fun to see them learning to walk and tripping over each other.


----------



## Bellbird

DanaRuns said:


> Most of the time I envy Theresa being able to sit the puppies all day long while I have to work. But I was thrilled I wasn't there for this one! :grin2:
> 
> She forgot to mention that as all this was going on TWO puppy buyers who had been watching the puppy cam started texting her and calling her on the phone, adding to the insanity.
> 
> Good times.



When do you decide which puppy buyer gets which puppy?

Thanks.


----------



## TheresaD

Bellbird said:


> When do you decide which puppy buyer gets which puppy?
> 
> Thanks.


Once we do the temperament testing and have a respected dog show judge do a structural evaluation. 
Both of those will be done at 7 weeks old. So... in about 5 weeks from now. :smile2:


----------



## sophieanne

Wow!!! The puppies have lots of new friends having a nap with them today! I know it won't be long before the pups are bigger than the stuffed friends  Happy Friday!


----------



## Wendy427

sophieanne said:


> Wow!!! The puppies have lots of new friends having a nap with them today! I know it won't be long before the pups are bigger than the stuffed friends  Happy Friday!


And lining up all the stuffed animals at the milk bar! LOL


----------



## TheresaD

Wendy427 said:


> And lining up all the stuffed animals at the milk bar! LOL


Hey, stuffies get hangry too. :grin2:


----------



## DanaRuns

The puppies are super animated today! Wow! Almost time to expand their space.

And then they all crashed... LOL!


----------



## GraceNote313

DanaRuns said:


> The puppies are super animated today! Wow! Almost time to expand their space.
> 
> And then they all crashed... LOL!


They are too much fun to watch! We all just love seeing them grow up. Can't wait to see what comes next. When I am not watching, my mother and Samantha are giving me updates. It's become a family hobby.


----------



## DanaRuns

We visited two puppy buyer homes this morning. We brought Deuce with us. Both are wonderful situations and we are thrilled to place puppies with these families. Very different families, but both awesome homes. 

I think tomorrow we are going to give the puppies some more space, and move the puppy cam. Let the next phase begin!


----------



## sophieanne

I bet you made the puppy buyers very happy . Lucky Deuce - ambassador for the puppy family..I bet they fell in love with him too!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> I bet you made the puppy buyers very happy . Lucky Deuce - ambassador for the puppy family..I bet they fell in love with him too!


We took him supposedly to show them what their puppies would grow up to look like, but secretly I took him to let him loose in their homes and watch how they deal with a big, rambunctious dog.  They did fine.  

They did like him, but they were all fairly polite. Obviously on good behavior. No one got down on the floor and started rolling around with him, which I would have loved to see. But everyone did pet him, comment on him and how he compares to their previous dogs and what they are hoping for, etc., so he did get a lot of attention. No one freaked out when he ran into their kitchen, or up their stairs, and no one seemed worried about dog hair, so that was good.

Their homes were a little too clean, though. They obviously cleaned for us. I would like to see what the homes look like in everyday life, though I recognize no one is going to do that unless we show up as a surprise (which we wouldn't do).

One thing we were thrilled to see was how well and gently Deuce interacted with one couple's baby. He was perfect. Everything you could hope for. And this was his first ever ugly bald puppy. But I knew he would be good, because he was amazing with Ziva's litter.


----------



## sophieanne

Anyone getting a puppy...better not expect to have a super clean house..i've always found that puppies add character to a home . My Sophie took a few bites out of the baseboard (in one spot)..true character I say...although I have the materials to fix it, I never have..it will forever remind me of her!!! Bring Deuce to my house; I'ld love to get on the floor and play with him


----------



## Bellbird

How do you pick the puppy buyers? What are the big pluses that make a buyer stand out? What are the red flags?

Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Bellbird said:


> How do you pick the puppy buyers? What are the big pluses that make a buyer stand out? What are the red flags?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, that's not something I'm going to post here. Besides, much of it is subjective, anyway.


----------



## Agolden4me

DanaRuns said:


> Their homes were a little too clean, though. They obviously cleaned for us. I would like to see what the homes look like in everyday life, though I recognize no one is going to do that unless we show up as a surprise (which we wouldn't do).


Hahaha! I don't think my whole house (at least all at the same time) has been as clean as I like it since I brought my puppy home 9 months ago. Wouldn't change a thing but I will still clean before having guests. The house is now littered with dog toys, there are quilts and towels on the furniture so the dog can be up there even when he's a little wet, and little tufts of blonde hair everywhere I look, even just after I vacuum. On the upside, the cat hair I have had for years seems so inconsequential now.


----------



## JulesAK

Ha, the first thing my family did when a lady I met online let us come and meet her Golden was get down on her floor and pet and play with the dog. I have a shirt that I wear when I walk Maggie that says "Dog hair, Don't care"!

It must be so hard to place puppies. I was so worried that I would have a hard time finding a puppy when the first breeder I spoke to required I have a fence. I understand their rules and I respect them. I can only imagine how much of yourself you put into those little babies. I am so happy though that I was able to find someone that would work with me and would allow me to bring my puppy on the plane up here to Juneau. 

There are a lot of good breeders out there and I applaud you all!!

Jules


----------



## Macca

*Learning to read?*

When I checked in on the puppy cam this morning, I caught a little one "standing up" checking out the lettering on the side of the whelping box; almost looked like he or she was reading! It reminded me of my own babies being very interested in the contrast of dark letters on a lighter background when they were small infants.


So much fun to see them taking notice of everything in their environment!


----------



## LandA

Love looking at the puppy cam every day and watching the puppies grow up. Thanks for sharing it with all of us!


----------



## sophieanne

Wake up puppies...you have more space to explore and play in!!! You can sleep later today


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I love their new play area! I’ve been watching them everyday. Wish I could buy a puppy from you but alas I’m in Texas!


----------



## DanaRuns

Macca said:


> When I checked in on the puppy cam this morning, I caught a little one "standing up" checking out the lettering on the side of the whelping box; almost looked like he or she was reading! It reminded me of my own babies being very interested in the contrast of dark letters on a lighter background when they were small infants.
> 
> 
> So much fun to see them taking notice of everything in their environment!
> View attachment 824260


I can't believe you caught that! We were sitting here marveling at that, and you got a photo of it. How wonderful. 

Today she's reading A Dog's Purpose by my friend, Bruce Cameron.


----------



## Macca

*I can't believe you caught that! We were sitting here marveling at that, and you got a photo of it. How wonderful. *
*Today she's reading A Dog's Purpose by my friend, Bruce Cameron. *


Which colored-collar is that smart little pup? I couldn't tell at the time yesterday. Maybe she's looking for a career as an author, an actress or in the educational field!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

They're playing King of the Mountain this morning ?!!


----------



## 206076

I can't get over how fast they are growing. Just the cutest bunch with all of the little tail wags. Everyone looks great and the play area is awesome. Over the next few weeks it's going to get alot more active lol.


----------



## TheresaD

Macca said:


> *I can't believe you caught that! We were sitting here marveling at that, and you got a photo of it. How wonderful. *
> *Today she's reading A Dog's Purpose by my friend, Bruce Cameron. *
> 
> 
> Which colored-collar is that smart little pup? I couldn't tell at the time yesterday. Maybe she's looking for a career as an author, an actress or in the educational field!


Red collar girl... the first to do anything! She's so brave!


----------



## sophieanne

Little puppies..you have a nice new playground..yet everytime i look in, you're in familiar territory. Come on down and play! Happy 3 week birthday little ones!


----------



## DanaRuns

A big victory today! We expanded their space yesterday, and today puppies are pooping and peeing in the potty box. Yay! 

It's amazing the odd things you think of as exciting when you have a litter of puppies.


----------



## JulesAK

What a wonderful space. I love that you are starting potty training!!

Jules


----------



## DanaRuns

It looks like a mass puppy murder. Oh, the carnage! Oh, the canineity! :surprise:

Fortunately, they're just sleeping.


----------



## Valhalla09

I was just watching them...again . The work you put into this is incredible. And OMG they are so fat, adorable and clumsy. I cannot believe how fast they grow. I want to scoop them all up and cuddle all of them!! 

Even though it is an enormous amount of work to take care of all these puppies, it must be hard to let them go. 

Thank you for this puppy cam, it really does make me all happy inside watching them. And as a lot of others have said, it has been a learning experience seeing what goes into raising these pups. I am one of those who didn't realize how much work was involved for you to do this properly.


----------



## DanaRuns

Right now, Theresa is in the whelping box with all the pups, she's playing music, and the sound is turned on. So take a look.

She is going to be with the puppies with the sound on every day from 11:00am to 12:00pm Pacific Time, and it will be a fun time to watch the puppies.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

SO fun to watch her holding those guys!


----------



## sophieanne

OMG..they are sooooo adorable! Theresa's getting them all into their whelping box for bed. They have grown so much and they're soooo good when she calls them over. I am sooo jealous..I would love to hug all of them.
Does Khaleesi not stay with them at night now??? (I see they're getting a night time bottle and lots of hugs)


----------



## Bellbird

I just love the big chunks of love all over Theresa's face when she cuddles these babies.

Lucky puppies. Lucky puppy buyers.


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> OMG..they are sooooo adorable! Theresa's getting them all into their whelping box for bed. They have grown so much and they're soooo good when she calls them over. I am sooo jealous..I would love to hug all of them.
> Does Khaleesi not stay with them at night now??? (I see they're getting a night time bottle and lots of hugs)


You know, that is a good question. I've only been out of the room at night for the last three nights. God, I missed my bed! :grin2: Khaleesi does stay in the room with them and she has access to them but except for the first night I was back in our bedroom, I'm not sure if she's been in there to feed them during the night. I really need to trim their nails again because she is really not wanting to feed them too much. They are so rough on her bewbs. >


----------



## sophieanne

I bet you're happy to get a comfortable night's sleep! (And you deserve it). I see Khaleesi was just doing the standing up feeding technique . Can you remind me of how long until they will get to start eating solid food? They are sooooo cute now - little pups with open eyes, walking around, exploring and playing with each other (enjoying bitey-face). So hard to stop watching them.


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> I bet you're happy to get a comfortable night's sleep! (And you deserve it). I see Khaleesi was just doing the standing up feeding technique . Can you remind me of how long until they will get to start eating solid food? They are sooooo cute now - little pups with open eyes, walking around, exploring and playing with each other (enjoying bitey-face). So hard to stop watching them.


We will start with puppy mush next week, gradually making it chunkier until it's just moistened kibble. They will be completely weaned by 7-8 weeks. I think we are planning on announcing the first "meal" so everyone can tune in and watch the carnage. :grin2:


----------



## sophieanne

Mmmm..they'll be set for Thanksgiving puppy mush!!!! Khaleesi will be thankful for any small break she can get  I can hardly wait for next week's festivities!


----------



## Macca

This stage has got to be one of the best for viewing on the puppy cam. "Mother Theresa" is feeding the hungry throng as they waddle around in all their roly-poly glory. Even their tails are chubby!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Watching today. They are hilarious! That blue boy wants to lay on top of everyone but the "lay-ees" are not cooperating. Reminds me of myself (and now my own kiddos) shouting "Mom, he's touching/looking at/breathing on/bothering me!" while riding in the car. :grin2: Not sure if I should anthropomorphize the puppies, but I do.


----------



## LovedTessa

Looks like everyone played hard and fast today. Never saw so many exhausted looking pups! Even mom is having a well deserved rest on the other side of the gate...


----------



## JulesAK

So cute! Love the sound on and love the Christmas music!!

Jules


----------



## JulesAK

Awww! Someone found a sun spot to lay in!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

I've noticed that sometimes Khaleesi tries to get away from the puppies when they are trying to nurse. Do they have teeth yet?


----------



## DanaRuns

JulesAK said:


> Awww! Someone found a sun spot to lay in!


I think that's actually a stuffed toy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> I've noticed that sometimes Khaleesi tries to get away from the puppies when they are trying to nurse. Do they have teeth yet?


Their teeth are just starting to come in. What's more painful for Khaleesi are their sharp little claws. We trim them every few days, but wow are they sharp.

The whole nursing thing is amazing genetic memory. She knows when to start changing the way and times she nurses. If you think about it, it's truly amazing.


----------



## sophieanne

That is truly amazing..about Khaleesi knowing the way and times she nurses. I too love the christmas music. Are the puppies getting their black friday shopping lists ready??


----------



## sophieanne

sophieanne said:


> That is truly amazing..about Khaleesi knowing the way and times she nurses. I too love the christmas music. Are the puppies getting their black friday shopping lists ready??


*Speaking of shopping - did Theresa go on a shopping spree??  - See you opening your packages! The pups look interested too...


----------



## Bellbird

Heeeeere's Kitty


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> *Speaking of shopping - did Theresa go on a shopping spree??  - See you opening your packages! The pups look interested too...


Actually, I went Amazon shopping and all that stuff got delivered. When we expand the living space again in a couple weeks Khaleesi will need the stairs to get in and out. Thankfully, Theresa didn't display the underwear I bought, too. :surprise:


----------



## TheresaD

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> Watching today. They are hilarious! That blue boy wants to lay on top of everyone but the "lay-ees" are not cooperating. Reminds me of myself (and now my own kiddos) shouting "Mom, he's touching/looking at/breathing on/bothering me!" while riding in the car. :grin2: Not sure if I should anthropomorphize the puppies, but I do.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha! :grin2:


----------



## GraceNote313

It was so great to hear all their little pup-squeaks, even when they were sleeping in the giant puppy pile! Toby was very curious about the sounds and where they were coming from. He too makes lots of noises while he is sleeping, they must be dreaming about all of their big adventures. You are the best puppy raisers, EVER!


----------



## sophieanne

I just peeked in to check out the morning activity. Looks like Theresa has the best spot in the house . I was cheering for the little pup with the black (I think) collar trying to get in the whelping box with the others. Took two attempts to get up the ramp..but finally success! It is so wonderful watching their accomplishments.


----------



## DanaRuns

And the licky face and bitey face phases begin.


----------



## sophieanne

DanaRuns said:


> And the licky face and bitey face phases begin.


That is a totally fantastic picture!!!!!


----------



## GraceNote313

DanaRuns said:


> And the licky face and bitey face phases begin.


:x:x:x:x:x:x I love you! No, I love you more! :x:x:x:x:x


----------



## sophieanne

Looks like the pups are enjoying a lazy Sunday morning!!! Hoping Theresa is getting a little rest too


----------



## Macca

GraceNote313 said:


> :x:x:x:x:x:x I love you! No, I love you more! :x:x:x:x:x



And then there are all those times when it's "I *BITE* you! No, I *BITE* you more! >>>


----------



## DanaRuns

I hope no one saw me fall spectacularly this afternoon. I tried to step out of the whelping box and tripped, and I went flying, taking out some of the fencing, knocking over chairs, and falling into the mirrored closet door outside the puppy area. I'm sore all over. Mostly embarrassed, though.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm just glad you're ok (hoping you're ok).....the embarassing moves are usually the most painful. It looked like Khaleesi wanted out badly to check on you.


----------



## rooroch

I did see you fall and was really worried as you took quite a long time to get up. Khaleesi was so sweet looking at you and hoping you were ok. Glad nothing too serious but you will ache for a while.
One of the first times I have seen any movement on the puppy cam because of the time change (I am in the UK). Usually all I get is a pile of puppies asleep.


----------



## Tricia

Yes,me too. That time difference is a nuisance and I miss lots of the things that are commented on. Still watch enthralled and learning all the time what hard work it is. Worth every minute though! Thank you again for showing it.


----------



## cwag

Glad you're okay and that you fell out instead of in. Sweet, sweet Khaleesi so wanted to come to your aid.


----------



## Ivyacres

Goodness, I missed it but saw that you were kind enough to share your very embarrassing moment with us. :surprise:
I'm so glad you are alright.


----------



## Macca

OUCH! Glad you are okay, but you probably will be feeling that for a while. Sometimes the next day is worse than the day of the fall. Khaleesi sure was concerned. Was that Nightmare Before Christmas music in your video?


----------



## DanaRuns

Today the puppies are four weeks old!  They all weigh between 4.5 - 5 lbs, and are chubby little monsters. This litter is a little slower developing than previous litters, by a few days, but they are all super healthy and consistent over the entire litter.

We are starting to wean them, now. Khaleesi is pretty reluctant to nurse them much anymore. Their needle sharp teeth are coming in, and even though we trim their nails every 3-4 days, they are still super sharp. I'm sure it's not pleasant with 10 desperate baby dragons hanging onto and fighting for nipples.

This week will be full of changes. First, we'll start feeding them gruel once a day, and will do it on the puppy cam tonight at about 6:30 p.m. Pacific. We can't find our flying saucer litter feeder, so it will be even more messy than usual. The puppies will have the gruel all over them. They will walk in it, sleep in it, knock each other down into it, and generally get it everywhere. It's adorable. With luck they will actually eat some. The gruel is mostly just formula right now. But it will get more and more solid, and next week we'll begin the serious weaning. And by the end of next week they should be completely weaned off of mom and eating solid kibble if all their teeth are in. 

Then, after Thanksgiving we're going to transform our dining room into a big puppy pen, and will move the pups there for the remainder of the time they are with us. We'll have a big potty box (they are already pretty good about using it). We'll have crates for them to sleep in, all sorts of toys changing almost daily, an adventure box/jungle gym, a slide, a tunnel, and other things to explore and engage their brains and bodies. And by that time they will be very active, so it's a great time to watch the puppy cam.

Then, we will introduce the puppies to the first half of a little puppy agility course that I am building outside. They will have to climb, jump, run, weave, etc., and we will give them food rewards for each success. It will be a blast, and I will post video of it here. It starts out easy, and every few days I will add something to it, until they are actually doing some pretty awesome stuff by the time they are 8 weeks old.

December 7th or 8th we will have a puppy party, which will be shown live. That's always exciting, both for puppies and peeps.

That's the update. Lots to come. But right now, everyone is just passed out.


----------



## sophieanne

This week will be the start of some very exciting things!!! Thank you for letting us know. I have my phone alarm set for 6:20 tonight so I don's miss the first introduction to food 

P.S. - I've always found the home dining room overrated and underused! Your dining room is going to be sooo exciting


----------



## kwhit

I can hardly see their collar colors, they’re so fluffy. ? The only puppy I can pick out even before I see his collar color is black. He’s huge! Love them all. ❤


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> I can hardly see their collar colors, they’re so fluffy. ? The only puppy I can pick out even before I see his collar color is black. He’s huge! Love them all. ❤


We're having the same problem, and will soon be changing their collars. But this is a common problem, and we don't know how to fix it completely as their coats grow.


----------



## Bellbird

I can't play any videos from this thread - even when I copy the address in youtube in a separate window. I get the error msg "video not available". Is this a country thing or is there a setting I have missed somewhere. I don't want to miss the puppies outside 

Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

For those who may be around, in 15 minutes (6:30 PST) Theresa will be feeding gruel to the puppies. Should be messily entertaining.


----------



## cwag

I think they are trying to eat each other.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

So cute watching them eat the gruel. Hungry, hungry chubsters!


----------



## sophieanne

They were probably wondering where have you been hiding this yummy stuff till now


----------



## rooroch

DanaRuns said:


> We're having the same problem, and will soon be changing their collars. But this is a common problem, and we don't know how to fix it completely as their coats grow.


A friend of mine who used to breed Goldens had masses of small pots of nail varnish and did a different coloured dot on each pup's rump. Easy to renew if it wears off.


----------



## DanaRuns

rooroch said:


> A friend of mine who used to breed Goldens had masses of small pots of nail varnish and did a different coloured dot on each pup's rump. Easy to renew if it wears off.


Yeah, we've found that mom keeps trying to lick those off, and it is toxic stuff. Plus, if they wear off and we don't replace fast enough, multiple puppies could be spotless, and we might not be able to accurately repaint them.  So we do the collars.


----------



## sophieanne

I think the puppies would like more yummy food - please Grandma Theresa, isn't this the all you can eat buffet?


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

They're SOO FLUFFYYYYY! (I'm channeling Despicable me here)!!! I can hardly stand it. Such cute little puffs of fluff! I'm dying over the one sleeping in the tunnel.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

You could sell subscriptions to this puppy cam! I don't get to watch often, but today I was on a very boring conference call and I started watching. They make everything better!


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy faces at 4 weeks old. Still smashed! LOL! 

Huh. They won't load for some reason.  Nevermind.


----------



## 206076

How is Khaleesi doing? The puppies look great.


----------



## OscarsDad

Your puppies just make me smile everytime I check your cam. Mom looks like she is doing well!


----------



## sophieanne

Puppies look fantastic! Khaleesi looks beautiful, but she she looks like she's running away from them right now..i'm sure she's just tired and getting sore. (I think if she could, she would pull the fire alarm to get a break from the pups)


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Thanksgiving eve...Dana, Theresa and totally fabulous fur family


----------



## sophieanne

Good morning puppies...glad to see you're not out shopping at the black friday sales  Did you get some pureed turkey in your breakfast today??? You all look fantastic - getting bigger and nice and fluffy!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Good morning puppies...glad to see you're not out shopping at the black friday sales  Did you get some pureed turkey in your breakfast today??? You all look fantastic - getting bigger and nice and fluffy!


Sadly, no turkey for puppies.

However, this weekend they will get moved! Today (black friday) we will be shopping for and building their final puppy apartment. It will be a 12' x 12' space, and will house, among other things, a slide, adventure box, wobble board, ball pit, tunnel, soft crate, various toys, and a 4'x8' potty box. They will also be downstairs among all of life: all the other dogs, cats, people, TV and stereo, kitchen sounds and smells, etc.

We have our work cut out for us this weekend. The pups will probably move-in on Sunday.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow! That sounds fantastic..a lot of work but it's going to be great. I bet they'll be thrilled to meet the rest of the family. Can hardly wait to see the new digs.  I hope you and Theresa had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## Prism Goldens

It takes so much time just to move them! Have fun girl! 
Hey- my absolutely best buy ever for puppies is a 7' long slide from a wooden fort, it is green plastic and I bought it @ a yard sale for $5. .. I lay it down in the play area, and they run up, down,up and down through it over the 'bumps' in the slide. Best buy ever. Keep your eyes open @ yard sales for one, I have actually seen others at sales now that I have one myself. Don't think I need two though and you are too far away to get it to you. Bad pic below- I couldn't find a great one. And this teeter- it's super easy to build in your 'spare time'...


----------



## sophieanne

Puppies are all standing by the door of their space..wanting out...they don't know the fun they're going to be enjoying soon


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am going to be meeting some puppy-loving little girls this evening (bringing Shala) and I have already made sure I have the link to you puppy cam to show them. I think you will have two new little avid watchers from Toronto by later this evening! :smile2:


----------



## sophieanne

Those pups are incredible livewires tonight . Is your house ready for what's about to happen to it????


----------



## cwag

I hope the move is progressing well. I am beginning to have puppy-cam withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## sophieanne

Hello - Dana, i read something you wrote on another thread that 6 of the 9 puppies are going to the Bay area. Now I'm curious...are you keeping puppy 10???


----------



## DanaRuns

Hi everyone. I have some bad news.

The puppies have Parvo. We took them to the vet today. They need to be hospitalized. But the vet wants $50,000-$60,000, and we don't have that kind of money. So we just brought them home. Without appropriate treatment they will likely all die within the next several days.


Sorry, no cam for now. Don't want people watching them die.


----------



## cwag

Oh no,no, no. I am just sick and so so sorry. I know you are both devastated. I got a puppy once that apparently had it when we got her, it was terrible.


----------



## Emmdenn

Dana, I am so so sorry to heart this. Truly horrible. I am keeping you all in my thoughts, and praying that they recover.


----------



## sophieanne

Dana and Theresa...I am so sorry..that is the most horrible thing...i'm praying that somehow they will get through this. What happened that indicated they had a problem? Other than knowing the word Parvo, I know nothing about it. I'm devastated for both of you and for those sweet puppies.


----------



## rrwalt

*Her puppies are critically ill with parvovirus*

The vet won't see them without $50k up front.


----------



## sophieanne

I just found this on a parvo website. I just wanted to share it. Did your vet make any suggestion of how you might be able to help the pups. This post was written 09/19.

Heres my story. I hope it helps someone else save their pups. I have a litter of puppies we are currently nursing through parvo. At 6 weeks they all received their first round of shots. Within 2 days they were all deathly ill. We started with 8 puppies. 2 died before I could get them to the vet and 2 died while at the vet. They were all diagnosed with Parvo. Somehow they had been exposed to it. When they received their shots the live parvo virus in the immunizations was too much for them as they already had the virus. The vet said that he would gladly treat them, but the around the clock care would be costly. He sent me home with an oral antibiotic, saline, and a complete IV setup. All of this cost me $137. You can also buy these things at your local Tractor Supply or feed store. I started giving each of my 4 puppies 50 cc of saline under the skin every 4 hours around the clock. That was the amount the vet recommended. Hydration is key. They also need a ton of love and reassurance that they arent doing anything wrong.

I know it sound strange, but if they think theyre displeasing you theyll get very depressed and may delay recovery. My puppies each get a dose of oral antibiotic first thing in the morning. I give each a teaspoon of low sodium chicken broth about every 2 hours to keep their strength up. They were throwing that up at first, but now theyre holding it down. As far as containment, I have them in the bath tub with bedding at one end and a puppy pad at the other. As soon as the pad is soiled I change it. Ive been washing their paws every time they walk on the soiled pad. Im making sure all bedding stays clean and dry. Ive gone through 2 gallons of bleach in my washing machine in 3 days. The key is to keep them as clean and hydrated as possible. We are now on hour 80 since the first bloody stool and all the puppies are doing great. 3 are eating and playing like nothing ever happened. The last little guy is taking a bit longer to recover, but I expect him to make a full recovery too. I hope this helps someone else save their puppies too. This saved all my puppies that were expected to die.


----------



## cwag

If you want to know how to help Dana and Theresa get help for the puppies send me a PM. Time is critical.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Wow I am so sorry. This is terrible. I’ve been sharing bits and pieces of the puppy cam with my friends on social media and we’ve all gotten so attached to them from a distance. This is heart breaking news. I did check the puppy cam and saw a curious little puppy that looked to be in good spirits so I hope they’re strong enough to pull through however I know the odds aren’t in their favor. I know you’re a top top top breeder that has taken all necessary precautions and then some. If your puppies contracted parvo while attending a routine vet visit then you should not have to pay a single DIME to that vet considering it would have been their fault at not cleaning well enough. Of course that’s just my uneducated opinion you know. ?


----------



## DanaRuns

Puppy update:

All the pups are resting right now.

The vet wanted to hospitalize them, and wanted $50,000 up front, which we obviously don't have. So, we got them injections of an antibiotic and antiemetic, put some subcutaneous fluids in them, and brought them home.

Here at home we have been doing subcutaneous fluids periodically, and giving them metronidazole and Cerenia, an antibiotic and antiemetic. We also are dosing them with Tamiflu, because there is a lot of anecdotal evidence that says this helps survival rates dramatically and won't do any harm.

They had no appetite, but after the medicine they are eating again, and we are feeding them a very bland diet mixed with a lot of water, just to keep them hydrated and get some calories and electrolytes into them. We have two puppies who are vomiting despite the medication, but even they have not vomited up their food, but just some bile-looking stuff.

We are taking them to a different vet tomorrow. The worst of it should be in about 48 hours, so we are holding our breath.

Oh, one puppy (black boy) has had normal stools so far. So maybe he's not going to get sick. We'll cross our fingers.

That's all for now.

P.S. Some people have been helping us tremendously, in different ways, and I want to thank everyone who has reached out and done what they can to help. Times like this we find out how amazing people are. Thank you.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you for your note. I'm going to be holding my breath and praying non-stop for the next 48 hours (at a minimum). I sent a post above but I should've known better, that you would be on top of it. Caring makes the world go round. It's what a site like this is, or should be, all about.


----------



## kwhit

You gave these puppies a tremendous start and that will undoubtedly give them an extra boost in being able to fight this. You’re on top of their treatment and doing the best you can do at this point. I have also heard that Pedialyte is great to use. I’m so glad you got tamiflu. Heard about wonderful results with it. 

Will be sending a ton of good thoughts to you and the puppies.


----------



## jomiel

Oh no! Hoping they are doing alright. Is Khaleesi okay too?


----------



## Ffcmm

I am so sorry to hear about that, please God let them all be alright! I REALLY HOPE THEY PULL THROUGH. ):


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I am sharing to all of my groups and also helping people to find the website since there is a pesky period at the end of the link that gives a 404 error.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Breeding is not all fuzzy puppies and sweet pepper breath and fun. It is often a real live nightmare. 

I hope today's rising sun brings some relief for the Terrific Ten and you will hit on a fix for them.


----------



## Tricia

My thoughts are with you all. You have given them such a good start to life my fingers are crossed there will be a good outcome.


----------



## Emmdenn

Thank you for the update. We’ve been keeping you in our thoughts. First thing I did this morning when I woke up was check this thread. Stay strong little ones!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Dana and Theresa, I am sitting here in tears. I am so sorry. There are just no words that will help ease the pain you guys are dealing with. Is there another vet or a veterinary research college that might be able to help? Poor sweet souls.


----------



## DanaRuns

jomiel said:


> Oh no! Hoping they are doing alright. Is Khaleesi okay too?


Khaleesi is fine, but she no longer gets to see her puppies. For now, anyway.


----------



## DanaRuns

Breeding is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## LandA

So sorry to hear about this, Dana and Theresa. I know you two have been so diligent in providing a safe and loving entry into the world for these puppies and must be devastating to have this happen. Will be thinking about you all and hoping these puppies pull through <3


----------



## cwag

DanaRuns said:


> Breeding is not for the faint of heart.


I bet you have never been accused of being faint of heart :smile2:. Please let us know how the vet visit goes today.
And again, if anyone wants to know how to help Dana and Theresa save the puppies, you can send me a Private Message.


----------



## kwhit

Are there any mobile vets in your area so the puppies don’t have to be taken in, (maybe less stressful on everyone). The mobile vet I used for Chance in his last year was phenomenal and was actually less expensive than his regular vet. In fact it was his vet that recommended her.


----------



## sophieanne

Dana and Theresa - I'm hoping things are looking a tiny bit better this morning...I imagine there was little sleep in your house last night. I hope you get to see a more caring/compassionate vet today and that what you're doing is helping them through this horrible illness.
P.S. - Please give Khaleesi and her pups big pats and loves from all of us out here who are praying for a good outcome.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

So sorry to see this today. I've been off the forum for a few days, but those precious babies have cheered me up a couple times in the last few weeks. My Dad is sick and I've been spending a lot of time at the hospitals and doctors. Every once in a while I would just take a glance at the camera and it would cheer me up.

Unfortunately I do know the signs and symptoms of PARVO. I can't imagine what you guys are going through. Prayers for the puppies and you and Theresa!!!


----------



## Valhalla09

OMG, I am just sick and in tears for you and those puppies. Parvo is something that terrifies me with each puppy we get. I am paranoid about it. My prayers and thoughts are with you. I am so sorry.


----------



## mambie

edit -- I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## rooroch

cwag said:


> I bet you have never been accused of being faint of heart :smile2:. Please let us know how the vet visit goes today.
> And again, if anyone wants to know how to help Dana and Theresa save the puppies, you can send me a Private Message.


I have sent you a private message


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I saw on the go fund me link that the vet was lying trying to scam them out of a huge amount of money and the puppies do not have parvo.


----------



## Emmdenn

Very very grateful that the puppies do not actually have parvo. I can't even believe that a vet misdiagnosed them that horribly. I would be filing a complaint for sure..


----------



## cwag

Miranda Gallegos said:


> I saw on the go fund me link that the vet was lying trying to scam them out of a huge amount of money and the puppies do not have parvo.


Also Go Fund Me will refund the donations


----------



## 206076

Miranda Gallegos said:


> I saw on the go fund me link that the vet was lying trying to scam them out of a huge amount of money and the puppies do not have parvo.


 Is this for sure?


----------



## GraceNote313

Miranda Gallegos said:


> I saw on the go fund me link that the vet was lying trying to scam them out of a huge amount of money and the puppies do not have parvo.



I am so happy that they do not have Parvo too. I am a little (really a lot) upset that the vet put them through this and tried to scam all that money!!!!


----------



## mambie

Did the vet do a parvo test? what were the results?


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so mad at the vet who misdiagnosed the pups...but my happiness for the good news is stronger. I know you'll update us when you're ready. I can't stop the tears of happiness.


----------



## 206076

GraceNote313 said:


> I am so happy that they do not have Parvo too. I am a little (really a lot) upset that the vet put them through this and tried to scam all that money!!!!


 That vet should lose their license to practice if they did this intentionally to scam them out of that money. I thought vets make enough money without pulling this sort of crap.


----------



## DanaRuns

I have some...

GOOD NEWS!​
The puppies were misdiagnosed by a bad and unethical vet. It turns out that they do NOT have Parvo. We don't know what they have -- maybe coccidia, though they tested negative for it, maybe a norovirus, who knows? -- but they will likely all live and be healthy within a week or so. You can stop reading here if you don't care to hear the story.

We are treating at home with sub-q fluids, various injected, sub-q, and oral medications, and a special diet. As of this morning, their stools are firming up, and while two of the puppies are still suffering from nausea, there is no more vomiting. Temperatures are normal. Energy is good. And the best thing is that they are _hungry!_

The vet practice we took them to was a big one in this area, VCA Yorba Regional Veterinary Hospital. There, multiple SNAP tests were conducted, and we were told that all but one was positive for Parvo. It turns out that they were not positive. They were equivocal at worst. And these tests are notorious for false positives. They didn't repeat the tests or do another test. They didn't do a tonsil test or a blood test. They relied on the snap tests, got equivocal results and told us that they were positive. They also told us that all the puppies would likely die within 48 hours unless we hospitalized them immediately. They gave us a quote of over $1,000 per puppy, per night, totaling $50,000 - $60,000 in all, and they wanted $50,000 right then. (When we balked, they did give us other options. For instance, for $30K we could keep the puppies there fewer days and send them home when they are at their sickest. Or we could pick which pups we want to survive, and hospitalize only those.) They even left us sitting there for seven hours trying to raise the money, and in all that time they refused to treat the puppies. They wouldn't even give them fluids despite my repeated requests, even though the puppies were lethargic, vomiting and having diarrhea, and getting increasingly dehydrated and lethargic. We were in a huge panic. They had us over a barrel. They even had Theresa close to euthanizing the entire litter yesterday rather than watching them suffer and die (and they wanted $2,000 to euthanize the puppies).

I started a GoFundMe campaign, something I have never done and didn't know anything about. We received incredible donations -- including from people here on the GRF! -- and raised a lot of money in mere hours. But it wasn't enough, and we had to take the puppies home. That vet wouldn't even send us home with necessary medicine, and at first refused to prescribe Tamiflu for me to administer at home. We called several other vets, but on Sunday of the long Thanksgiving weekend (naturally, that's when the puppies choose to get sick!) we were unable to find a place that would take 10 puppies sick with Parvo. Not many practices want Parvo in their building, and fewer yet have the facilities to accept 10 puppies.

We saw our worst nightmare coming true right before our eyes.

Last night, our friend and former handler, Tara Schultz, came up with another vet who consulted with us over the phone and was willing to come out to our house on Sunday night of the holiday weekend. We had a long conversation, and she raised the notion that what we were telling her made her suspicious that the puppies were misdiagnosed. (She also had some choice words for Yorba Regional.) This morning, I brought the puppies into her practice at Laguna Hills Animal Hospital, while Theresa went and found fresh frozen plasma to treat the pups' parvo on an outpatient basis. The puppies were examined and tested again. This time, all the tests were negative. She also viewed the test results from Yorba, and declared that they told us the tests were positive when they were not. We discussed treatment going forward, and the puppies are now home, getting better.

I have ended the GoFundMe campaign and have instructed GoFundMe to refund all of the donations. Those who sent money via PayPal and Facebook are also being refunded. The puppies are recovering and will be normal, healthy pups. We have informed all of our puppy buyers of the good news. Oddly, one is now talking of backing out, worried that we are trying to scam her, somehow. Not sure how, or what her thinking is. But we told her that we are happy to return her deposit. There are multiple people we had to turn down for a puppy who made donations, and we'd be happy to place her puppy with one of those families.

And now, except for having to administer sub-q fluids, inject medications, and whip up special diets, we are preparing to return to "normal life" with the litter. The new vet is also a breeder, and gave us a great plan to give the pups some "extra" so that we make sure they are super robust before they go to their homes at 9 weeks old. She knew we didn't want to hand off puppies who were still healing. So that's where we are right now.

We don't know what bug they got, and we don't know how they got it. We are very careful. They have never left the room they live in. But even with all the precautions we take, it still made it in, somehow.

Sorry for all the drama. I am exhausted. And I am starting to become angry at the first vet who tried to extort $50,000 out of us, holding the lives of the puppies over our heads. "Nice litter ya got there. It would be a shame if something were to happen to it." I don't know if it was negligence or avarice, or both. I will collect my thoughts over the next few days.

As it is, this still cost us several thousand dollars we weren't planning on spending. But that's what happens in dog breeding. Breeding dogs is not for the faint of heart.

Despite all this drama, this was a fantastic outcome. I've known people who have lost entire litters. I'm not sure I could have taken it. I don't think I'm strong enough.


----------



## kwhit

OMG!!! Best news ever!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 12 hearts...one for each puppy and one each for you and Theresa.


----------



## sophieanne

There are miracles in this world . I still can't stop crying. You and Theresa are the best!!!! You deserve nothing but smooth sailing going forward. Thanks so much for the update...I know we've all been on pins and needles... and, as hard as it is, i hope you and Theresa get some rest.


----------



## 206076

DanaRuns said:


> I have some...
> 
> GOOD NEWS!​
> The puppies were misdiagnosed by a bad and unethical vet. It turns out that they do NOT have Parvo. We don't know what they have -- maybe coccidia, though they tested negative for it, maybe a norovirus, who knows? -- but they will likely all live and be healthy within a week or so. You can stop reading here if you don't care to hear the story.
> 
> We are treating at home with sub-q fluids, various injected, sub-q, and oral medications, and a special diet. As of this morning, their stools are firming up, and while two of the puppies are still suffering from nausea, there is no more vomiting. Temperatures are normal. Energy is good. And the best thing is that they are _hungry!_
> 
> The vet practice we took them to was a big one in this area, VCA Yorba Regional Veterinary Hospital. There, multiple SNAP tests were conducted, and we were told that all but one was positive for Parvo. It turns out that they were not positive. They were equivocal at worst. And these tests are notorious for false positives. They didn't repeat the tests or do another test. They didn't do a tonsil test or a blood test. They relied on the snap tests, got equivocal results and told us that they were positive. They also told us that all the puppies would likely die within 48 hours unless we hospitalized them immediately. They gave us a quote of over $1,000 per puppy, per night, totaling $50,000 - $60,000 in all, and they wanted $50,000 right then. (When we balked, they did give us other options. For instance, for $30K we could keep the puppies there fewer days and send them home when they are at their sickest. Or we could pick which pups we want to survive, and hospitalize only those.) They even left us sitting there for seven hours trying to raise the money, and in all that time they refused to treat the puppies. They wouldn't even give them fluids despite my repeated requests, even though the puppies were lethargic, vomiting and having diarrhea, and getting increasingly dehydrated and lethargic. We were in a huge panic. They had us over a barrel. They even had Theresa close to euthanizing the entire litter yesterday rather than watching them suffer and die (and they wanted $2,000 to euthanize the puppies).
> 
> I started a GoFundMe campaign, something I have never done and didn't know anything about. We received incredible donations -- including from people here on the GRF! -- and raised a lot of money in mere hours. But it wasn't enough, and we had to take the puppies home. That vet wouldn't even send us home with necessary medicine, and at first refused to prescribe Tamiflu for me to administer at home. We called several other vets, but on Sunday of the long Thanksgiving weekend (naturally, that's when the puppies choose to get sick!) we were unable to find a place that would take 10 puppies sick with Parvo. Not many practices want Parvo in their building, and fewer yet have the facilities to accept 10 puppies.
> 
> We saw our worst nightmare coming true right before our eyes.
> 
> Last night, our friend and former handler, Tara Schultz, came up with another vet who consulted with us over the phone and was willing to come out to our house on Sunday night of the holiday weekend. We had a long conversation, and she raised the notion that what we were telling her made her suspicious that the puppies were misdiagnosed. (She also had some choice words for Yorba Regional.) This morning, I brought the puppies into her practice at Laguna Hills Animal Hospital, while Theresa went and found fresh frozen plasma to treat the pups' parvo on an outpatient basis. The puppies were examined and tested again. This time, all the tests were negative. She also viewed the test results from Yorba, and declared that they told us the tests were positive when they were not. We discussed treatment going forward, and the puppies are now home, getting better.
> 
> I have ended the GoFundMe campaign and have instructed GoFundMe to refund all of the donations. Those who sent money via PayPal and Facebook are also being refunded. The puppies are recovering and will be normal, healthy pups. We have informed all of our puppy buyers of the good news. Oddly, one is now talking of backing out, worried that we are trying to scam her, somehow. Not sure how, or what her thinking is. But we told her that we are happy to return her deposit. There are multiple people we had to turn down for a puppy who made donations, and we'd be happy to place her puppy with one of those families.
> 
> And now, except for having to administer sub-q fluids, inject medications, and whip up special diets, we are preparing to return to "normal life" with the litter. The new vet is also a breeder, and gave us a great plan to give the pups some "extra" so that we make sure they are super robust before they go to their homes at 9 weeks old. She knew we didn't want to hand off puppies who were still healing. So that's where we are right now.
> 
> We don't know what bug they got, and we don't know how they got it. We are very careful. They have never left the room they live in. But even with all the precautions we take, it still made it in, somehow.
> 
> Sorry for all the drama. I am exhausted. And I am starting to become angry at the first vet who tried to extort $50,000 out of us, holding the lives of the puppies over our heads. "Nice litter ya got there. It would be a shame if something were to happen to it." I don't know if it was negligence or avarice, or both. I will collect my thoughts over the next few days.
> 
> As it is, this still cost us several thousand dollars we weren't planning on spending. But that's what happens in dog breeding. Breeding dogs is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Despite all this drama, this was a fantastic outcome. I've known people who have lost entire litters. I'm not sure I could have taken it. I don't think I'm strong enough.


I am so smoking mad right now. I hope news of this spreads and that vet loses business for this.


----------



## Helo's Mom

I just read the news, have been away for a couple of days and didn't know they were sick. I'm glad I got to read the good news quickly without having to be devastated thinking they all had parvo (except for about 3 minutes). This is such WONDERFUL news!!! I am so happy for you, Theresa and the families the puppies will be going to!!! Yay!!!


----------



## cwag

I imagine you both feel like you've been on a roller coaster, hit by an 18 wheeler and then put back onto a roller coaster.
I am so happy that it is not Parvo!!!! I am also very heartened by the number of forum people who were willing to help financially. We really are a community with a common love of Goldens and the desire to support one another despite the the negativity that sometimes crops up. 
I hope you rest well puppies, Dana, and Theresa.


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you, everyone, for the kind words, and of course the generous donations. All of the donations were generous. Cwag, you described PERFECTLY how we feel! LOL!

This adventure is something that a lot of breeders, even really good and ethical breeders, would not share in public. And us doing so has already opened us to some criticism and judgment. Plus, there's the one puppy buyer who thinks she'd be getting a "defective" puppy and who thinks we are trying to scam her. But all that notwithstanding, our ethic is to share these things publicly because we think it in the best interests of the breed, and also the best interests of those who buy puppies. The more you know, the better.

I'm just glad they didn't really have Parvo, or this thread might have gone in an entirely different direction.

--Dana


----------



## Red Dogs

OMG... I'm so happy for you both I'm bawling my eyes out with relief! If it was me I would be livid with that vet.. could you take any legal action and get your money back?? I know this is not a priority right now, your babies are number one. I am so happy now I can sleep tonight. When you have time, please keep us posted on how the little ones are doing. Wishing you both all the best, wow what a relief!!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

This was a vet you visited on an emergent basis due to the holiday right? I’m sure your normal vet that you likely have a good relationship with will be absolutely floored about what happened. I bet this vet sides with peta and just hates breeders. I’m so sorry you had to go through this. I was thinking perhaps coccidia as well which also lives in the soil like parvo (my arch nemesis as a chicken tender). I’m excited to hopefully see the puppy cam again! On a side note, this vet should be sued. Not only for what they did to you, but how they tarnished your reputation. I worked last night and spent hours defending you as a breeder. So many people were skeptical and chose to blame you instead of the vet. I had to say NO it is NOT her, she is not that person at all. I’m sure you will now have to dispel a lot of things from now on regarding your kennel. Which is totally not fair. You were attentive, sought immediate vet care at the smallest symptom most likely, and did what any responsible breeder would do. And I think everyone on this forum would agree.


----------



## Sholt

Hallelujah!!! What a horrible experience you had and I know it will take time to process it all. Thank you for letting us know the details and for the updates. As you have seen, we all are invested in those sweet babies.?


----------



## DanaRuns

Miranda Gallegos said:


> This was a vet you visited on an emergent basis due to the holiday right? I’m sure your normal vet that you likely have a good relationship with will be absolutely floored about what happened. I bet this vet sides with peta and just hates breeders. I’m so sorry you had to go through this. I was thinking perhaps coccidia as well which also lives in the soil like parvo (my arch nemesis as a chicken tender). I’m excited to hopefully see the puppy cam again! On a side note, this vet should be sued. Not only for what they did to you, but how they tarnished your reputation. I worked last night and spent hours defending you as a breeder. So many people were skeptical and chose to blame you instead of the vet. I had to say NO it is NOT her, she is not that person at all. I’m sure you will now have to dispel a lot of things from now on regarding your kennel. Which is totally not fair. You were attentive, sought immediate vet care at the smallest symptom most likely, and did what any responsible breeder would do. And I think everyone on this forum would agree.


Thank you for coming to our defense!  Yes, we've received a good bit of judgment over this, despite the fact that we are quite careful. We have wracked our brains trying to figure out how this bug got in. We may never know. We did have some heavy rain after many months of dryness, so it could have come in the house that way. But the puppy room is pretty antiseptic, so even if its in the house it shouldn't have made it to the puppies. Just goes to show that no matter how hard you try you can't keep everything out.

I was also accused of trying to scam people out of money, faking the puppies' illness. That surprised me. But I guess people are pretty suspicious these days.

Life is full of adventures.


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> ...Plus, there's the one puppy buyer who thinks she'd be getting a "defective" puppy and who thinks we are trying to scam her...


:surprise::surprise::surprise:

I can’t even wrap my head around that. She obviously has no clue on what a phenomenal puppy she’s passing up. Well, you know what they say... CFS��


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> :surprise::surprise::surprise:
> 
> I can’t even wrap my head around that. She obviously has no clue on what a phenomenal puppy she’s passing up. Well, you know what they say....CFS ��


I don't know what CFS means, but I'm betting this site won't let you type it out. 

And I don't judge this lady. I'll bet this whole episode sounds pretty odd to a puppy buyer. And I totally understand a buyer wanting to ensure that they are getting a healthy puppy. I actually admire that.


----------



## Ginams

What a whirlwind of a 24 hours you have had! Glad to hear that things have settled and are heading in the right direction. Thank you for being so transparent and continuing to allow all of us on your journey. I have learned so much from you and from watching your camera. Hope you all are able to get some rest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the pups will be alright, wishing them a speedy recovery. 
Really sorry for everything you and Theresa have been through.......


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> I don't know what CFS means, but I'm betting this site won't let you type it out.
> 
> And I don't judge this lady. I'll bet this whole episode sounds pretty odd to a puppy buyer. And I totally understand a buyer wanting to ensure that they are getting a healthy puppy. I actually admire that.


Wanting a healthy puppy yes, I agree. Saying/implying you were trying to scam her, not acceptable. At least to me. Not a fair thing to put out there to you after you’ve been through h*ll.

CFS - Can’t Fix Stupid ?


----------



## rooroch

So happy to see they are all ok. Can’t believe that vet really trying to blackmail you for that huge amount of money. He should be struck off.
You will have a lot of work over the next few days but at least you are looking after lovely healthy puppies that just have bug instead of trying to keep them alive against huge odds.
Wishing you lots of strength to keep going.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Oh I am so happy to read this latest news!! So happy to see the puppers on cam again! I am so sorry for all the anguish and stress you have been through. Still sending lots of love and prayers to you all.❤


----------



## 206076

Its great to see them. Sunny and I are sending all of the tails wags and best wishes possible your way.


----------



## Lincgold

I’ve haven’t been on the forum for a few days so I’m trying to catch up. I’m so glad the pups are recovering. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Wanting a healthy puppy yes, I agree. Saying/implying you were trying to scam her, not acceptable. At least to me. Not a fair thing to put out there to you after you’ve been through h*ll.


The thing is, there are so many unethical breeders out there -- the majority, I think -- that it's reasonable for a puppy buyer to be suspicious of breeders when things seem wonky. So I don't blame her. But we wouldn't give anyone a sick puppy. No way.

Maybe I should charge more for delivering puppies with extra immunity.


----------



## 206076

Here is a little Video of Sunny to hopefully put a smile on your face and brighten your day. I am sorry you had such a hard couple of days.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

So happy to read the update! I’m sure you need sleep and time to think things through, but hope you pursue action against the first veterinary hospital. 

As a puppy buyer I would always prefer honesty and knowledge.


----------



## JulesAK

OMG! I have been out for a while and started reading at the earlier posts. Needless to say I was in tears which turned to tears of joy when I read the more recent posts! I am so happy the puppies are okay.

Jules


----------



## Ffcmm

what a wonderful update and fantastic turn of events!! the buyer that thought you are trying to cheat them is rather silly in my opinion, and im glad there is a line up of people waiting for one of your pups- they are a blessing. you really have been nothing but transparent, i mean you even have a 24/7 puppy cam going on, literally nothing hidden. 

I'm SO happy the puppy cam is back!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ffcmm said:


> what a wonderful update and fantastic turn of events!! the buyer that thought you are trying to cheat them is rather silly in my opinion, and im glad there is a line up of people waiting for one of your pups- they are a blessing. you really have been nothing but transparent, i mean you even have a 24/7 puppy cam going on, literally nothing hidden.
> 
> I'm SO happy the puppy cam is back!!!


I don't blame her at all. I'm sure she just wants to know that we would not be giving her a sick puppy. Lots of puppy buyers are buying puppies after having to deal with the death of a longtime companion, and I'm sure they don't want to go through something like that again. Others are aware -- as we all are, here -- that the world is littered with bad breeders who say and do all the right things to make you think they are ethical, and people are rightly suspicious of all breeders. After all, we don't know this person personally. And I'm sure her motives are good. Frankly, I'm going to spend extra money for extra tests and examinations for all 10 puppies, just so the buyers can be assured that they are getting a healthy pup after this scare. They deserve that, even though it's going to be hella expensive for me to do.

Ha! Anyone who thinks ethical hobby breeders are in this game for profit should be spending time with me and this litter! This little escapade didn't cost me $50K, but this litter has already cost us in excess of $10,000. Good thing this isn't my source of income.


----------



## LovedTessa

Dana and Theresa,
I wondered if your walls and roof ‘shook’ a bit when this community and your close ones got your news?
So many people feeling joy for those pups and their future must have sent joyful shock waves through Southern California (oops, bad idea to bring tremors there, sorry!)
I could not observe the pups these past weeks without seeing that they got a lot more than ‘ordinary care’ - Theresa being the most visible, it was obvious that those pups are treasured as unique individuals. 
I hope they continue on a healthy recovery and enjoy reaching a double-digit age...

Thank you for your honesty even when it must have been so difficult to deal with the worst moments for these pups. I truly believe that you have made your good reputations as breeders even better. I also understand why some people would step away from the litter - we all have different triggers and fears, and better to know that now. I do not get the finger pointing and scam accusations to you, but sometimes people are just going to react. (I cannot even begin to say what I want to regarding the vet and that practice - there are so many actions that are unethical and worse, and all in 1 day!)

Take care.
It is a very good day, indeed.
Heather


----------



## Valhalla09

I am so happy the hear this news and tearing up again. This time with happiness but there will be some bad karma going to that vet. Sometimes it is really hard to wrap my head around the lengths some people go to scam money. That vet disgusts me.


You and Theresa must be exhausted but happy. This really did make my night to read that the puppies do not have parvo. 



As LovedTessa said above, 'you have made your good reputations as breeders even better.' The lengths you two go to for the puppies is nothing short of amazing. 



Try to get some rest, although I imagine you have a lot of work to do right now with the puppies. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## KKaren

I am so very glad to read the posts today. I am not on the forum that often, but was heartbroken when I read about the Parvo and the thought of the puppies not making it... I know how much care and love you both give and also share with others both here in the forum and outside. Just thankful to read this... take care both of you... Dana and Theresa


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> ...Lots of puppy buyers are buying puppies after having to deal with the death of a longtime companion, and I'm sure they don't want to go through something like that again...


And that is the exact reason that if I had been looking for a puppy at any time since Chance passed, you would have been the first breeder I would have contacted. But I know that everyone on the board has the advantage of “knowing” you and that’s why it really hit me the wrong way that anyone would ever believe you would scam them about a puppy. We all know how ethical and responsible you and Theresa are. And how much you love your dogs.


----------



## Tricia

Have just woken up in the UK and read the fantastic news. After watching and reading about everything you do I would not hesitate in choosing you both as breeders. Take care and rest.


----------



## jomiel

So relieved it is not Parvo! Hoping you and Theresa and all the puppies get the rest you need.


----------



## Prism Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you for coming to our defense!  Yes, we've received a good bit of judgment over this, despite the fact that we are quite careful. We have wracked our brains trying to figure out how this bug got in. We may never know. We did have some heavy rain after many months of dryness, so it could have come in the house that way. But the puppy room is pretty antiseptic, so even if its in the house it shouldn't have made it to the puppies. Just goes to show that no matter how hard you try you can't keep everything out.
> 
> I was also accused of trying to scam people out of money, faking the puppies' illness. That surprised me. But I guess people are pretty suspicious these days.
> 
> Life is full of adventures.


What the heck is there to judge in this scenario re: you? 
That's absurd. The cleanest of homes can harbor unseen bugs. The best of breeders can have something happen, no matter what we try to avoid. That is just the most ridiculous thing I have heard. 

Ya know, I get it on the back-out person. She's probably worried she will endure more pain later if pup has something amiss. When I had my preemie litter, people I still had pups for backed out (but interestingly said they wanted to stay on list for next litter) and I understood. Sometimes unknowns are scary. 
I'm so glad you're on the upswing.


----------



## OscarsDad

Echoing all of the positive thoughts about your integrity. There will always be an unfortunate few who are thinking on the extremes, no matter what the issue and need to find conspiracies where ever they look. It is misplaced anger about something and should be understood that way and ignored. 

I was very heartened to witness the outpouring of concern, good wishes, emotional and financial support, and genuine caring and affection. Tells me that most of the users on the forum are like our goldens; non judgemental, kind hearted, and understanding,


----------



## Prism Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> I don't know what CFS means, but I'm betting this site won't let you type it out.
> 
> And I don't judge this lady. I'll bet this whole episode sounds pretty odd to a puppy buyer. And I totally understand a buyer wanting to ensure that they are getting a healthy puppy. I actually admire that.


I'm guessing the cleanest version would be 'can't fix stupid'....


----------



## puddles everywhere

I would be overwhelmed with joy to have one of Kahleighs pups! Sorry if I butchered the spelling  What a privilege! I do get their concern but honestly I have never seen a more dedicated and transparent breeder in my life. I do however have an overwhelming desire to whoop a#! on the vet that told you they have parvo!!


----------



## elisterine

I benefitted from someone backing out on a puppy due to preemie concerns, and I remember vividly the overwhelming happiness I felt when I found out I was getting a puppy. I am sure that anyone who winds up with one of these pups will have that same, amazing feeling. For me personally, trust was the most important factor. I knew I would never go home with a pup that showed any signs of something being wrong. I think your transparency in all of this really emphasizes that people can trust that won’t happen.

Ultimately, as much as I would like to, I can’t control everything. Even a pup (or a human, or any other creature) that has had no hiccups in life can always have issues. The world isn’t always a safe place. We all have different risks we accept. I think it’s great you respect the person who isn’t comfortable and am happy for the person who is getting a puppy they didn’t expect!

And I am so so so happy these puppies are ok! Made my day yesterday.


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a huge relief. I'm so happy that it has all worked out, but I have to be honest, I was unbelievably unimpressed by the vet BEFORE I knew of the misdiagnosis. The refusal to treat, to knowingly allow pups to suffer, to hold the $50,000 over your head... all so unethical and at the very least should be reported to the veterinary board or governing association or whatever the professional affiliation is. 

But the most important thing is that your pups are going to be okay. It's nice to see them back on the puppy cam again this morning. :smile2:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so glad they're going to be ok. That vet should lose their license!


----------



## solinvictus

I just read this on facebook this morning. I am so glad that you ended up with a vet willing to help at the end of a holiday weekend. How awful for you guys and the pups. So glad the pups are improving. You guys are awesome breeders and have wonderful dogs you will weather anything some jerks may throw out there. I do hope there is some recourse against the original vet and practice. Sending you lots of love and blessings.


----------



## sophieanne

Awww..pups just saw Khaleesi walk through..and are trying to break the gate down.
They are looking lively and happy this morning!


----------



## Max's Dad

Just seeing this this morning. So pleased everything turned out okay and that there is no parvovirus. Take care and get some rest if you can.


----------



## Valhalla09

My heart just swells when I went to the cam today and saw those beautiful puppies. I am sooooo happy they will be okay.


Is there any way that that vet can be charged? There must be something in place for that as it was fraudulent. And is there some board that you can report the vet too?


----------



## dbrown

I am so glad to see these sweet pups back on the cam, knowing they are alright. That being said the scientist in me is furious at this vet. Confirmatory testing, bloodwork, etc. all exist for a reason and this vet's negligence could have cost lives. During your 7 hours of agonizing over the fate of the litter, they had plenty of time to consider the validity and rigor behind the diagnosis they'd given.

Thankful that you decided to continue giving care at home and seeking another vet. I appreciate your transparency in sharing this story.


----------



## sophieanne

wow..those pups can't get enough of their afternoon meal..lol...food must be a lot tastier when you walk through it first


----------



## GraceNote313

Oh goodness, my heart can't take the joy of seeing the puppies with Khaleesi!!! They LOVE her and I love seeing Theresa feeding her hungry charges their grul, sp? I have been so happy all day long because 10 little puppies are still here on earth with us.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> ...food must be a lot tastier when you walk through it first


Hm. I dunno. I'll give it a try at dinner and let you know.


----------



## Bellbird

Sorry for laughing Theresa … but the puppies hanging off your top while you're trying to clean up is a crack up


----------



## sophieanne

OMG..those puppies are sooo in love with Theresa . Hard for her to do cleaning with 10 little ones giving kisses, hiding under her sweater..and then pulling her sweater. Watching this makes me feel so happy that they are doing so well today!


----------



## DanaRuns

Yorba Regional Animal Hospital still insists that they did not misdiagnose these puppies. Today is the day they told us the puppies would all start dropping dead from Parvo. I just captured this clip from the puppy cam. Do these look like puppies who are dying from Parvo?


----------



## Heart of Goldens

DanaRuns said:


> Yorba Regional Animal Hospital still insists that they did not misdiagnose these puppies. Today is the day they told us the puppies would all start dropping dead from Parvo. I just captured this clip from the puppy cam. Do these look like puppies who are dying from Parvo?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rf-cktX-L_k


Only if “parvo” is some ancient Mesopotamian translation for “cuteness”, then yes. These puppies are dying from “parvo”.


----------



## sophieanne

Watch out Dana - there's a gang of crazy pups going to keep you in the pen - what a bunch of lovebugs!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I spend a lot of my time waiting for my new puppy watching your puppies. ?


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar is very pleased to see how the pups are doing!


----------



## sophieanne

It's 6 AM - I had to get up for an early morning appt. Those pups are incredible live wires so early in the morning (it's wonderful to see)!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so cute! That's why we all get suckered in to getting another one!


----------



## 206076

DanaRuns said:


> Yorba Regional Animal Hospital still insists that they did not misdiagnose these puppies. Today is the day they told us the puppies would all start dropping dead from Parvo. I just captured this clip from the puppy cam. Do these look like puppies who are dying from Parvo?


I have nothing good to say about that Vet and the whole affair makes me super angry. I am just happy the puppies are ok. They are so active this morning!


----------



## Lincgold

That picture’s great. So funny!


----------



## sophieanne

HeeHee---i figured dinner was coming. They were all lined up at the gate waiting for the awesome Theresa! And sure enough, in came the dinner bowl for 10!

And after dinner...they're all having loads of fun playing with stuffed animals..nothing more adorable than a puppy with a stuffy!!!


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> HeeHee---i figured dinner was coming. They were all lined up at the gate waiting for the awesome Theresa! And sure enough, in came the dinner bowl for 10!


 That was just a sample of Grandmas home made turkey broth. Dinner is coming soon. ?


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar is very pleased to see how the pups are doing!


Oh! He is so cute!!!:grin2:


----------



## sophieanne

Good morning puppies and Theresa...I just looked in and see you all surrounding Theresa..time to play? Have a great puppy day!

A few minutes later - Now a visit from Mom Khleesi..could this morning get any better 

I have to ask - who is the golden who pokes their head in the room to look - with the beautiful sugar face?


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Good morning puppies and Theresa...I just looked in and see you all surrounding Theresa..time to play? Have a great puppy day!
> 
> A few minutes later - Now a visit from Mom Khleesi..could this morning get any better


Why yes, it could get better. It IS getting better! We are preparing their new space, where they will go tonight or tomorrow. Here it is under construction. So far, we have laid down linoleum, built a huge potty box, and are currently putting together an adventure box, a ball pit, and other fun stuff.


----------



## sophieanne

And the puppies get to have artwork on the walls!!!! It looks like it's going to be a fun place for them. If I was a puppy, I'ld want to start my life journey at your house


----------



## TheresaD

sophieanne said:


> Good morning puppies and Theresa...I just looked in and see you all surrounding Theresa..time to play? Have a great puppy day!
> 
> A few minutes later - Now a visit from Mom Khleesi..could this morning get any better <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I have to ask - who is the golden who pokes their head in the room to look - with the beautiful sugar face?


 That would be Uncle Gibbs. ?


----------



## GraceNote313

The puppies look very happy in their new space! They are so chubby and cuddly, that I just want to hug them through the computer. What a great job you are doing raising such energetic and healthy little beauties . It's like you're in the super bowl of puppy breeding and are the world champions. Dana and Theresa you have shown such strength, stamina and grace, that it is truly inspirational to me. When I am having a tough day, I look at the puppy cam and see the product of all of your hard work, love and determination and it makes me able to push through! 
Hope that all the puppies and humans have a wonderful day.:smile2:


----------



## DanaRuns

The puppy cam is back up, and the puppies are in their new luxury apartment. Here's a link to the cam: 


*NEW PUPPY CAM LINK! CLICK HERE!*​


----------



## DanaRuns

GraceNote313 said:


> The puppies look very happy in their new space! They are so chubby and cuddly, that I just want to hug them through the computer. What a great job you are doing raising such energetic and healthy little beauties . It's like you're in the super bowl of puppy breeding and are the world champions. Dana and Theresa you have shown such strength, stamina and grace, that it is truly inspirational to me. When I am having a tough day, I look at the puppy cam and see the product of all of your hard work, love and determination and it makes me able to push through!
> Hope that all the puppies and humans have a wonderful day.:smile2:


Thanks Janet! Did you notice that their new digs are where you came and met Prince Toby? Toby's nieces and nephews get the same space Toby did. And they are playing right where you sat and played with Toby. 

The puppy cam didn't go down. I had to reset the link, and there's a new link. It's here: https://video.nest.com/live/skoqxepKy8


----------



## Sweet Girl

That new space is absolutely amazing. And just saw a pup very kindly go and use the bathroom area - good pup!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ha - just watched as Theresa walked through cleaning up - one pup started playing and tugging on her pajama leg, and then 2-3 others were like, hey now, that looks like fun! By the time she was trying to leave the area, she had 4 puppies hanging off her. Very patient soul.


----------



## jomiel

The puppies are playing and wrestling with each other! So adorable. Looks like they are really enjoying the new space.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow!!! The pups look like they love their new space . I bet they think they were upgraded to the penthouse suite!

P.S. - Uncle Gibbs is one very handsome fellow!!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Amazing new space for the pupsters! I've noticed, though, that one of them was just now chewing on the plastic tabs on the ball basket. I bet they're really starting to teethe now!


----------



## jomiel

And now they are all zonked out!


----------



## GraceNote313

Dana, of course I noticed! It's is the most luxuriant puppy home ever! Toby is a wonderful product of his first entrance into the world from your wonderful care and fun puppy environment. I can not imagine having 10 little Prince Toby's running around. Fun and very exhausting! You two are super humans!


----------



## sophieanne

@GraceNote313 - I' glad you added a picture of Toby...he is a very handsome young man


----------



## sophieanne

Wow...puppies looked like they enjoyed their social event today. I bet all the visitors fell in love . did you have to check pockets for puppies when they left?


----------



## Wendy427

2:07AM eastern time: the cat is in the puppy playpen!


----------



## sophieanne

Puppies..you have been very active today. Wow..do you realize how hard Grandma Theresa worked to clean your space today? Tomorrow it's your turn to clean 
Happy Saturday puppies!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

Looks like one is trying to eat your hair. Lol!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

When does Khaleesi come visit them? Every time I tune in she’s never there!


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Sunday..Today I celebrate Dana and Theresa for surviving then thriving after one very difficult week! You two are the best!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Miranda Gallegos said:


> When does Khaleesi come visit them? Every time I tune in she’s never there!


She's pretty much done with them. She'll come in twice a day for about two minutes each time. She lets them nurse for a minute and then she regurgitates up her last meal and lets them feast on that deliciousness. But then she's done. She was a great mom for the first three weeks, but now that they are weaned, she's pretty much out of the picture.


----------



## Emmdenn

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the puppy cam? When I go to the link it says "this camera is missing in action". I haven't been able to see these cuties in a few days now!


----------



## Ivyacres

I just looked and they are all sleeping. There is a new link on page 46.


----------



## Valhalla09

The pups are so fat, cute, and fluffy. They are so fun to watch and find I have a silly smile on my face the entire time I am watching. Thank you.


----------



## Ffcmm

they are SO GOOD at using the litter box!

i was feeling a little stress earlier and i was like 'ok i need to unwind' and opened puppy cam, works like a charm, i was instantly absorbed into their world. what will i do when they have gone to their permanent homes ): puppy cam withdrawal....


----------



## cwag

I'm so glad to see the couch in there. It should help you identify the next couch potato for me. Also note I have trained Rukie not to ruin the couch by laying his entire 61 pounds on the back so he helpfully keeps one leg down.


----------



## sophieanne

10 puppies and 10 puppy bowls..how awesome is that!!! I hope there's something tasty in those bowls


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> 10 puppies and 10 puppy bowls..how awesome is that!!! I hope there's something tasty in those bowls


Oh yeah, very tasty. Purina ProPlan Large Breed Puppy kibble soaked in hot water. So yummy! LOL!


----------



## sophieanne

That's super yummy..for puppies . They're climbing up the food choice chain! Good for them!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

There was one on the end who looked like he/she wanted what everyone else was eating ?


----------



## Wendy427

Love the little pull-out couch! ?


----------



## editor77

Love watching these fur babies! I am in Washington state and haven't been to the forum for a while. Our sweet girl, Abbie, died this summer at 13 1/2, and there weren't any issues I needed to research. We adopted a 10-week girl in October and this is my "training bible". Surprised by how much I'd forgotten


----------



## sophieanne

Happy Monday puppies...i'm glad to see this updated website is up and running. You all look like you're having a fun day!


----------



## sophieanne

Good morning puppies...i hope you're having a good day.
Curious (and it's a bad curiosity)...what age will the puppies be when they start going to their forever homes?


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Good morning puppies...i hope you're having a good day.
> Curious (and it's a bad curiosity)...what age will the puppies be when they start going to their forever homes?


The pups will go to their homes on December 28th. 

Also, FYI, they will not be on camera most of the time on the 21st or 22nd, as we are taking them out for temperament testing and litter evaluation those days.


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks.2 more weeks of totally fantastic furry fun!!!!! I don't look forward to them leaving but I'm excited at them starting life in their forever homes.


----------



## Valhalla09

They have me chuckling right now because they are turning into adorable little stinkers. I am watching one biting the curtains through the bars.


----------



## Wendy427

I am worried about the puppies chewing on the stuffed animals. Won’t they start to ingest some of the cloth?


----------



## DanaRuns

Wendy427 said:


> I am worried about the puppies chewing on the stuffed animals. Won’t they start to ingest some of the cloth?


You know, in a week or two that may become an issue. Not yet, though. They are not to that point in their development. Don't worry.


----------



## DanaRuns

She fell asleep halfway down the slide. ???


----------



## cwag

It's wild in there this morning! Do you ever feel a little apprehensive about jumping in with all 10 of them now? Does Theresa have holes in her clothes?


----------



## danoon58

I find their individual personalities absolutely fascinating. While some are content to lay and watch, others will race across the room to bite a sibling on the tail! Of course, Khalessi was just in there. Got mugged by the puppies and kinda looked like - I'm OUT OF HERE!!


----------



## GraceNote313

DanaRuns said:


> She fell asleep halfway down the slide. ???
> 
> View attachment 868408


That is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## sophieanne

10 adorable wild-child pups living it up on Friday morning!!! Happy Friday little ones!


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> 10 adorable wild-child pups living it up on Friday morning!!! Happy Friday little ones!


They are really feeling their oats today, for sure. If the sound was on, you'd hear what sounds like some pretty fierce growling. And a lot of whining, too. This is the whiniest litter! LOL!

Two weeks until they go to their homes, and I'm starting to count down the days.


----------



## sophieanne

4:00 and looking in...poor beautiful stuffed dog...4 or 5 golden sharks biting him all over  ..at least it's not Theresa


----------



## Elena Lin

DanaRuns said:


> They are really feeling their oats today, for sure. If the sound was on, you'd hear what sounds like some pretty fierce growling. And a lot of whining, too. This is the whiniest litter! LOL!
> 
> Two weeks until they go to their homes, and I'm starting to count down the days.


I've been watching them grow up since they were just 3 days old, and I don't know what I'll do after they go to their new homes ?

They are so big now! How much do they weigh?

PS. I am new to this forum! I created an account to follow your puppy updates post-parvo scare.


----------



## sophieanne

It's so fun watching them...cheering them on...and knowing how much their lives are going to change soon. They are going to be so happy when they meet and move in with their forever families.


----------



## DanaRuns

Elena Lin said:


> I've been watching them grow up since they were just 3 days old, and I don't know what I'll do after they go to their new homes ?
> 
> They are so big now! How much do they weigh?
> 
> PS. I am new to this forum! I created an account to follow your puppy updates post-parvo scare.


Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it and learn a lot.

The pups are between six and seven weeks old and weigh between 8 1/2 and 10 lbs. Not bad considering they all lost a good bit of weight during their illness.


----------



## DanaRuns

Most of the puppies are going to their homes two weeks from today, on 12/28. But one is staying until Jan 1st, and the other one we were going to keep but now are not, and we don't know when she is going home as we have yet to place her (though we have plenty of buyers in line). I'm not sure if I should leave the puppy cam up for just two puppies. Thoughts?


----------



## mylissyk

Oh, do leave it up. It will be fun to watch 2 interact with each other.


----------



## Bellbird

yes! leave it up! … please


----------



## sophieanne

Please..please..leave it up....it will be fun to watch the last 2 having fun and enjoying more space.


----------



## Elena Lin

Yes please leave it up!


----------



## sophieanne

Puppy visitors..those little babes are just as happy as can be to have visitors and to be getting lots of attention. Are these the forever families?


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Puppy visitors..those little babes are just as happy as can be to have visitors and to be getting lots of attention. Are these the forever families?


Some of them are puppy buyers, others are just different kinds of people for the puppies to meet. It was pretty loud and intense. The house was packed. The pups did great, but now they are crashed!


----------



## Elena Lin

What a rare sight to see them all asleep at this early hour! They must have had so much fun  How nice that they got the chance to get used to different people at their age.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Most of the puppies are going to their homes two weeks from today, on 12/28. But one is staying until Jan 1st, and the other one we were going to keep but now are not, and we don't know when she is going home as we have yet to place her (though we have plenty of buyers in line).* I'm not sure if I should leave the puppy cam up for just two puppies. Thoughts?*


Um, yes please.


----------



## DanaRuns

Here is one photo during the puppy meet and greet party yesterday, and two photos after.


----------



## sophieanne

So adorable..again, I would've been checking pockets on the way out...who wouldn't want one of those little fluffy love bugs!


----------



## Elena Lin

Oh my heart they are the most precious things ever.


----------



## Ivyacres

It's been fun watching them grow so yes, please leave the camera up.


----------



## Tricia

Yes please leave camera up. It will let us down gently.


----------



## KKaren

The first photo is stunning.... what a bright, happy face.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi puppies...i see it's lights out early tonight. I hope you had a good day! Pleasant dreams little ones


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..all those fun toys!!!! I think Santa came early to see the puppies!


----------



## mylissyk

Such busy little beavers


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI, the puppies won't be on camera during the day this weekend. Tomorrow (Saturday) they will be gone all day for temperament testing. Then on Sunday we are taking them to Nancy Talbott's house for a litter evaluation, and that will take most of the day, too. So don't freak out if you don't see them.  They will still be there at night, and again in the day starting Monday.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you for the warning ...i dislike puppies missing in action. I know the countdown clock is on for them to leave. I hope everything goes well at the weekend appointments.


----------



## Elena Lin

DanaRuns said:


> FYI, the puppies won't be on camera during the day this weekend. Tomorrow (Saturday) they will be gone all day for temperament testing. Then on Sunday we are taking them to Nancy Talbott's house for a litter evaluation, and that will take most of the day, too. So don't freak out if you don't see them.  They will still be there at night, and again in the day starting Monday.


Exciting weekend for the pups! Would love to hear how everything goes


----------



## sophieanne

Welcome back puppies..i hope you had a good day of temperment testing. You're all looking as fantastic as ever


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

What does temperament testing entail? 
What is a litter evaluation?


----------



## Valhalla09

Miranda Gallegos said:


> What does temperament testing entail?
> What is a litter evaluation?


I was curious about the same thing. 
I was watching them this morning, they are all so adorable!! I want to reach through the screen and cuddle them.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Welcome back puppies..i hope you had a good day of temperment testing. You're all looking as fantastic as ever


The temperament testing was a loooooong day, both for the puppies and for us. But it's safe to say that every puppy had a great time during their testing. For the puppies, the whole thing was a fun game. They got to meet and play with two new people, and they got to meet a friendly older Golden. They did an obstacle course, they played with an animated monkey -- the whole litter's favorite toy of the day -- they got to do simple retrieves and retrieves over obstacles, they were on several weird surfaces, they climbed a Bosu ball, saw a flying pig, encountered a stuffed German Shepherd and tried to figure out how to play with it, and dealt with some scary stuff too, like a dropped can of coins and a suddenly opening umbrella. They followed humans with and without food, got to smell some awesome new smelly stuff, and had to figure out a puzzle to get to Theresa and me. And they got fed treats the whole time. A totally fun and glorious day, if you're a 7-week old puppy.

For the humans, it was a boatload of work. But we had some wonderful volunteers who turned out to be fantastic testers, and who went the whole day in good cheer. And I can't end this description without mentioning the couple hundred moments of drop dead adorable cuteness that occurred in the testing space.

We videoed all the puppies, and still have to finish analyzing all the data. But I was happy with how every puppy did. Zero problems uncovered. All the puppies are pretty courageous, which is satisfying, since that's what we work hard to develop in them.

Despite our best efforts to have the puppies ready when they entered the testing area, all but one of the puppies peed in the testing area. Oh, they peed in the holding area too. They were just little fire hoses, peeing all over their world. I'd like to figure out how to fix that for next time. LOL!

We now have a better idea about which puppy is right for which home. And today we have another adventure for them: the litter evaluation. We are taking them elsewhere for this, again, so the pups are going on another road trip and will be gone most of the day. We decided not to keep a puppy this time due to some life circumstances, so our pick female is going to a show home, and the new owners and handler will be at the evaluation today, too. We're going to let them pick which pup they want, though we'll try to get them on the same page with us, if we can.

Another long day ahead for puppies.


----------



## DanaRuns

The puppies are back!

It was a bitter sweet evaluation.

We found a boy who looks like he could be the next Deuce, and it was decided that he "MUST" go to a show home. Unfortunately, we were planning on keeping a girl, and had sold the girl to a show home. And one of the breeders and her handler, who were both there, said she wanted the pick show boy (Green boy). That's great, and this is a home that can afford to campaign this boy as far as he can go. And in our breeding program, show and performance homes get preference over pet homes.

But we already had buyers for all the boys. That means we have to tell the home that was going to get that puppy that we no longer have a puppy for them.  That's super hard to do. I feel absolutely heartbroken over it. Of course, we could violate our own policy and place this amazing show prospect in a pet home where he will never get to see what he can do, but we have that policy for a reason, and I was out-voted. So, we had to tell that home that they won't be getting Green boy after all. We did find a replacement for them. Another wonderful boy from a litter that just had a buyer cancel, and that litter is just a couple weeks behind ours, so hopefully that will work out for them. But boy oh boy do I feel horrible for having to do that.   

So, four legit show prospects in this litter, 3 girls and 1 boy, and the boy is far and away the best show pup in the litter. Now he and the pick female will go to established, experienced show homes, whose handler was there to pick the right puppies for them. All that is super sweet. The bitter part is having to tell a family, who has been preparing to get a puppy from this litter, that they won't be getting one. And that pretty much ruins all the good feelings from the rest of it. I feel like it's a huge betrayal. I'm sick about it.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm not a show dog person, so i don't know what to say. Did all the potential buyers know there was a possibly this could happen?? I hope so...Less than a week till they were to go home..that is a very sad thing; I can't help but feeling bad for whoever was going to get him. I hope the other puppy you spoke about will work for them.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

DanaRuns said:


> The puppies are back!
> 
> It was a bitter sweet evaluation.
> 
> We found a boy who looks like he could be the next Deuce, and it was decided that he "MUST" go to a show home. Unfortunately, we were planning on keeping a girl, and had sold the girl to a show home. And one of the breeders and her handler, who were both there, said she wanted the pick show boy (Green boy). That's great, and this is a home that can afford to campaign this boy as far as he can go. And in our breeding program, show and performance homes get preference over pet homes.
> 
> But we already had buyers for all the boys. That means we have to tell the home that was going to get that puppy that we no longer have a puppy for them.  That's super hard to do. I feel absolutely heartbroken over it. Of course, we could violate our own policy and place this amazing show prospect in a pet home where he will never get to see what he can do, but we have that policy for a reason, and I was out-voted. So, we had to tell that home that they won't be getting Green boy after all. We did find a replacement for them. Another wonderful boy from a litter that just had a buyer cancel, and that litter is just a couple weeks behind ours, so hopefully that will work out for them. But boy oh boy do I feel horrible for having to do that.
> 
> So, four legit show prospects in this litter, 3 girls and 1 boy, and the boy is far and away the best show pup in the litter. Now he and the pick female will go to established, experienced show homes, whose handler was there to pick the right puppies for them. All that is super sweet. The bitter part is having to tell a family, who has been preparing to get a puppy from this litter, that they won't be getting one. And that pretty much ruins all the good feelings from the rest of it. I feel like it's a huge betrayal. I'm sick about it.


Is it unusual to have that many show prospects in a litter this size? Which girls are the show prospects? I'm just curious. How much do they weight now? Did orange girl catch up?


----------



## DanaRuns

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> Is it unusual to have that many show prospects in a litter this size? Which girls are the show prospects? I'm just curious. How much do they weight now? Did orange girl catch up?


I wouldn't say it's usual or unusual. I guess normally we look for one show prospect. Occasionally a really great litter will have a number of them. We're happy that we have four, two of which are actually going to show homes. Which means that two pet homes are going to get a show dog, not that that means anything to them.


----------



## DanaRuns

Today is a great day. We have finally decided who gets which puppy, and we sent the buyers little videos introducing them to their new boy or girl. That's so much fun!

But we spent about 7 hours today going through temperament testing results and litter evaluation results in order to determine which pup is best with which buyer. This time we actually have two families with very small children, which is highly unusual for us, so we wanted to take special care to make sure we got them puppies who scored very high on patience, pain tolerance, reliability, people focus, and forgiveness. Then we started placing the others, one by one. At the end, we recorded the introduction videos -- some of which were super funny thanks to wiggly, bitey puppies  -- and texted them to the new families.

Whew!

Tomorrow morning they all go for vaccinations, vet checks, another litter evaluation, and microchips. One of the show buyers is meeting us at the vet, where she will make the final choice between two of the show girl prospects, and then we will make the final video for the last pet home. I hope the show buyer picks pink girl, because I really, really want purple girl to go to the pet home where she will live close to us. She's going to be an amazing dog. Best scorer on the temperament testing, and a super loving girl.

After that, we just warehouse these little monsters until after Christmas, and then send them off to their forever homes. We are very aware that we are only caretakers, with responsibility for giving the buyers each the best puppy we possibly can. We've worked very hard on this litter, and this moment where we assign pups to peeps is incredibly satisfying.

I think I'll have a glass of wine now. 

Now here's a photo of Green boy asleep in a professional handler's arms at Saturday's litter evaluation day.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..he looks big in the handler's arms...but I know he's just a little fellow. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Wow..he looks big in the handler's arms...but I know he's just a little fellow. How much does he weigh now?


I know, we were marveling at how huge he looks. But he's just 12.5 lbs. today, on his 8-week birthday.


----------



## jsgoodma

It has been just incredible to witness and read this litter's journey from birth to their placement in forever homes. The dedication and love you and Theresa have given to these puppies and your openness on this website is inspiring. Such a gift to all of us ??


----------



## dlmrun2002

jsgoodma said:


> It has been just incredible to witness and read this litter's journey from birth to their placement in forever homes. The dedication and love you and Theresa have given to these puppies and your openness on this website is inspiring. Such a gift to all of us ??


I have to concur. I am not sure what I enjoyed watching more, the puppies themselves or the care they were given by Thersa and Dana. I hope this pack is blessed with a well worn path of good health and loving homes. Thank you for the great ride.

dlm ny country


----------



## DanaRuns

The pups are just back from the vet. All healthy, all vaccinated, all microchipped. Woohoo!

And the show home has finally chosen her show puppy. It's purple girl. And I have to admit, she's my absolute fave. If we were keeping a puppy, that's the one I'd want (thought I'd probably actually keep pink, because pink gives us the specific things we want to improve upon in Khaleesi).

And now, we feed and love them, and wait for Friday, when the first puppy buyers will come to get their puppies.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

I’m so glad I got to see them grow up. I’ve literally spent hours watching them sleep every night. They have their own monitor at work when I do my shifts on the weekend. I have plenty of cute little clips I’ve saved to my phone. I hope there will be another puppy cam out there to keep me content until my puppy arrives in 28 days!


----------



## sophieanne

Sounds like all is ready, set and go....I hope the puppies have a wonderful christmas with each others...their fantastic new lives are so close! Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Miranda Gallegos said:


> What does temperament testing entail?
> What is a litter evaluation?


Okay, so the short answer is this:

Temperament testing requires putting each puppy through a series of "games" and tests that illuminate certain propensities, and the relative strengths or weaknesses of those propensities. It tests things like people focus, dog focus, play drive, toy focus, retrieving instinct, how reliably they will follow a stranger, three dimensional vision, courage, forgiveness, pain tolerance, sight sensitivity, noise sensitivity, scent focus, learning speed, stress reaction and recovery, patience, energy, environment awareness, etc. Each of these traits gets a numerical score, and tells us a lot about each puppy's traits, both those that can be tweaked and those that cannot. This helps tremendously in placing the right puppy with the right buyer and giving them an appropriate training plan for tweaking traits for best success. For the 10 puppies, temperament testing took 11 hours, not counting set up and tear down.

The litter evaluation examines each puppy's physical structure, movement, and personality. We watch them play and look for movement, structure, and look for an "it" factor. We put them up on grooming tables and stack them like this...










...and evaluate structure. Things like overall outline, head shape, eye shape and placement, ear placement, bite, jaw, muzzle length and breadth and depth and shape, pigment, shoulders, top line, tail set, fore-chest and prosternum, length of shoulder compared to upper arm compared to lower arm, front assembly and angles, bottom line, amount of rib spring, depth of chest, height to length ratio, rear angles, bend of stifle, length of hock/pastern, placement of legs (east/west, straight, etc.), do the boys have both testicles, stability in a stack, length of leg, etc., and all of it is carefully compared to the breed standard. Then we take them out and trot them around to evaluate movement. How fluid it is, their reach and drive, foot placement, foot timing, angles, efficiency, convergence, etc. We can uncover some potential health issues during this. This puppy flinches when you touch his back in a certain place. That puppy's knee buckles when you push forward on his hock. Etc.

But mostly this is to find the show dogs and performance dogs in the litter. The evaluation is to analyze structure and gait, so that we know which puppies are strongest built, which puppies can work all day without undue risk of injury. And, for us, which puppies are the best show prospects. But it also tells us if there are puppies whose structure indicates that they should be placed in homes where they won't have a lot of stresses on their bodies, the calmer homes, the homes with older buyers, etc.

This all has a purpose. We take all this information and use it to decide which buyer is best suited for which puppy. Which puppy goes to the show home, which to the agility home, which for hunting or other hard work, which puppy will be most tolerant of a small child, which will be best in a home with multiple pets, which will work with the sedate lifestyle of a senior couple, etc.

Overall, including travel, setup and takedown, testing and evaluation, analyzing the data, comparing data analysis to puppy buyer homes, and making match decisions, this process took us 25+ hours over three days.

Yes, believe it or not that was my short answer.


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, so the short answer is this:
> 
> Temperament testing requires putting each puppy through a series of "games" and tests that illuminate certain propensities, and the relative strengths or weaknesses of those propensities. It tests things like people focus, dog focus, play drive, toy focus, retrieving instinct, three dimensional vision, courage, forgiveness, pain tolerance, sight sensitivity, noise sensitivity, learning speed, stress reaction and recovery, patience, energy, environment awareness, etc. Each of these traits gets a numerical score, and tells us a lot about each puppy's traits, both those that can be tweaked and those that cannot. This helps tremendously in placing the right puppy with the right buyer. For the 10 puppies, temperament testing took 11 hours, not counting set up and tear down.
> 
> The litter evaluation examines each puppy's physical structure, movement, and personality. We watch them play and look for movement, structure, and look for an "it" factor. We put them up on grooming tables and stack them like this...
> 
> View attachment 868697
> 
> 
> ...and evaluate structure. Things like overall outline, head shape, eye shape and placement, ear placement, bite, jaw, muzzle length and breadth and depth and shape, pigment, shoulders, top line, tail set, fore-chest and prosternum, length of shoulder compared to upper arm compared to lower arm, front assembly and angles, bottom line, amount of rib spring, depth of chest, height to length ratio, rear angles, bend of stifle, length of hock/pastern, placement of legs (east/west, straight, etc.), do the boys have both testicles, stability in a stack, length of leg, etc., and all of it is carefully compared to the breed standard. Then we take them out and trot them around to evaluate movement. How fluid it is, their reach and drive, foot placement, foot timing, angles, efficiency, conversion, etc. We can uncover some potential health issues during this. This puppy flinches when you touch his back in a certain place. That puppy's knee buckles when you push forward on his hock. Etc.
> 
> But mostly this is to find the show dogs and performance dogs in the litter. The evaluation is to analyze structure and gait, so that we know which puppies are strongest built, which puppies can work all day without undue risk of injury. And, for us, which puppies are the best show prospects. But it also tells us if there are puppies whose structure indicates that they should be placed in homes where they won't have a lot of stresses on their bodies, the calmer homes, the homes with older buyers, etc.
> 
> This all has a purpose. We take all this information and use it to decide which buyer is best suited for which puppy. Which puppy goes to the show home, which to the agility home, which for hunting or other hard work, which puppy will be most tolerant of a small child, which will be best in a home with multiple pets, which will work with the sedate lifestyle of a senior couple, etc.
> 
> Overall, including travel, setup and takedown, testing and evaluation, analyzing the data, comparing data analysis to puppy buyer homes, and making match decisions, this process took us 25+ hours over three days.
> 
> Yes, believe it or not that was my short answer.


That was amazing! I’ve been trying to google this information and conformation photos for puppies like this. Just to grow my own knowledge of this. Some of it translates to my horse world. I was able to find some temperament testing forms to browse through for examples but it was for a different breed. Still eye opening though! So much goes into this. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with me!


----------



## Tricia

Thank you so much for sharing this journey. Not only the wonderful puppies to watch but all the information you have taken the time to share. I have learnt so much. Go and be happy, puppies in your new homes.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

Thank you for sharing those sweet souls with us via the puppy cam. I have enjoyed every minute of it. Watching the puppies has become a favorite daily event for me and my 3 kiddos. Dana and Theresa, you are amazing!


----------



## Bellbird

Another thank you for this wonderful opportunity to watch your puppy raising. I'm going to miss my babies


----------



## Ffcmm

i'm going to miss watching them grow on camera. your thread as been so informative on the work that great breeders do and its fascinating from an owner's perspective. thank you very much Dana & Theresa for the puppy cam and all the joy it brought!


----------



## sophieanne

Hi puppies..enjoy your last day together as a puppy family!! Theresa and Dana...another fantastic job getting these pups ready for their families (definately filled with trying times that you survived) Curious..will you ever try to have a reunion for all your pups???


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> Hi puppies..enjoy your last day together as a puppy family!! Theresa and Dana...another fantastic job getting these pups ready for their families (definately filled with trying times that you survived) Curious..will you ever try to have a reunion for all your pups???


Great idea. Unfortunately, we have way too many puppies out there, over way too large a geographical area, to be able to get them together for a reunion. Just the pups from this litter are scattered over a thousand miles. But maybe we'll do a meet-up someday of those who can make it, if we can find a suitable place.


----------



## DanaRuns

After much thought, I'm announcing that the puppy cam will go dark on Saturday, December 28th, until the next litter. Thank you all for watching and commenting. The puppy cam has been seen in at least 28 states and 8 countries all around the globe, as well as two children's cancer hospitals, one in California and the other in New York. We can't tell you how much we love the comments, questions, photos, and puppy love that we have gotten. I may update this thread from time to time, as the puppies grow and the new owners send me news and photos.

So, in less than 48 hours the bittersweet moment of unplugging the puppy cam and sending these babies off to their new lives will come. Thank you all for being a part of these puppies' first two months of life. These beautiful creatures live such short lives, as we all painfully know. But they say you die twice: the first time when your heart stops, and the second time the last time someone says your name. I hope all of you remember these little souls long past when their hearts stop beating, and that you might someday speak of them after they are gone, thereby allowing their lives to continue for a while beyond their physical form.


----------



## Macca

This thread has been so informative and very heartwarming; thank you for once again sharing your journey and adventures with us. It's been amazing to watch the puppies grow and become so active and robust after the health scare earlier this month. 
I took a screen shot earlier today when I looked in and saw what I think is 8 of them piled up together. How sweet!







At that time there were also two pups playing in another corner of the room.


----------



## Elena Lin

DanaRuns said:


> After much thought, I'm announcing that the puppy cam will go dark on Saturday, December 28th, until the next litter. Thank you all for watching and commenting. The puppy cam has been seen in at least 28 states and 8 countries all around the globe, as well as two children's cancer hospitals, one in California and the other in New York. We can't tell you how much we love the comments, questions, photos, and puppy love that we have gotten. I may update this thread from time to time, as the puppies grow and the new owners send me news and photos.
> 
> So, in less than 48 hours the bittersweet moment of unplugging the puppy cam and sending these babies off to their new lives will come. Thank you all for being a part of these puppies' first two months of life. These beautiful creatures live such short lives, as we all painfully know. But they say you die twice: the first time when your heart stops, and the second time the last time someone says your name. I hope all of you remember these little souls long past when their hearts stop beating, and that you might someday speak of them after they are gone, thereby allowing their lives to continue for a while beyond their physical form.


Thank you so much for sharing this journey with us! It was such a joy watching the puppies over the last few months. It has been so informative and entertaining.

What a bittersweet day! An exciting transition for you, the puppies, and their new families but your global viewers will surely miss watching these pups grow and change day by day. I wonder if the new families will have social media accounts for the pups that we can continue to follow?


----------



## Bellbird

Can I ask what names you chose?

Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Bellbird said:


> Can I ask what names you chose?
> 
> Thanks.


We didn't choose any names. The new owners choose the names of their own puppies, with the only restriction being that the registered name has to fit with the litter theme of "movies." This morning on buyer told us her puppy will be Esquire's Casino Royale, but she doesn't know the call name yet. To me it's obvious: Bond! But she's much more creative than that and has come up with half a dozen other possible names, including Le Chiffre (the villain in the movie). So we'll see what she decides.


----------



## DanaRuns

Three of the puppies are going to their homes today. Show dogs Green boy and Purple girl, and the calmest one, White girl. The beginnings of their big little lives. Since two of these are show puppies, we will get to see them as they grow and compete. Woohoo!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thank you for sharing their first 8 weeks with us. I didn't get to watch as often as I would have liked, but it was fun to check in every so often and watch them grow and develop. I remember the day I read the post about the health scare, and I cried just thinking about what you and Theresa would be going through and the huge loss of such a wonderful litter with so much potential. What a huge relief it was a few days later to learn it was not actually what would happen. 

Enjoy sending them off into the world knowing how ready they are for what lies ahead!


----------



## JulesAK

Thank you so much for this wonderful experience. You have really opened my eyes to what breeding a litter of puppies really entails. If you get up to Juneau again let me know. Maggie and I would love to say hi!!

Jules


----------



## dbrown

Thank you for giving us this inside view. I learned so much from your transparency, and loved following this litter. The work and care that you pour into these little pups is amazing. 
Wishing them all success and happiness with their new families!


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

You can add a third children's hospital to your list of places where the puppies were viewed. We watched the puppy cam while we were staying at Primary Children's Hospital in Salt Lake 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DanaRuns

Heidi Wheeler Duckworth said:


> You can add a third children's hospital to your list of places where the puppies were viewed. We watched the puppy cam while we were staying at Primary Children's Hospital in Salt Lake 2 weeks ago.


Really??? Were you just watching it on your phone or something? The two I'm talking about had it as a channel available to patients on the TVs in their rooms. I'm sorry you were at that hospital, and I hope everything is okay now.


----------



## Heidi Wheeler Duckworth

I was just watching it on my phone. It would have been nice to have it on the TV!


----------



## DanaRuns

It has begun.

One gone, nine to go.


----------



## sophieanne

I miss you already..but I'm very happy for you. Have a wonderful life little one!


----------



## DanaRuns

And now we are down to 7 puppies remaining. Little white girl and both the show puppies have gone to their homes. Tomorrow, six more will begin their great adventures. And we have to hang onto one until 1/1/20 dammit!


----------



## sophieanne

Oh, oh the one staying till 1/1/20 is really going to be lost. Maybe it will be bonding time with Khaleesi and the rest of the gang! Hoping everything goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## Valhalla09

I am really going to miss watching these beautiful, little puppies. How exciting though for them to start life's adventures with their new families.


----------



## Tricia

How do you deal with the lonely remaining pup? Probably harder than having them all together.


----------



## GraceNote313

Goodbye sweet puppies! We have loved watching you and are so happy to see you going off with your new forever families! ? Through my happy tears, if forgot to say thank you to Theresa and Dana for all that they have taught me about how to care for my own sweet Esquire Golden Retriever's puppy. You are simply the best. ?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Must be truly bittersweet to say goodbye. You know they are ready for their new homes and new relationships and adventures... but it still must be hard to see them go.


----------



## DanaRuns

Deleted per request.


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> Must be truly bittersweet to say goodbye. You know they are ready for their new homes and new relationships and adventures... but it still must be hard to see them go.


Honestly, we can't wait for them to be gone, so we get our lives back. LOL! Don't tell them, though.


----------



## DanaRuns

Tricia said:


> How do you deal with the lonely remaining pup? Probably harder than having them all together.


Good question. We're going to integrate the puppy with the other dogs during the day, but leave him in the puppy pen at night. We'll see how that goes. Might be time for sleeping with ear plugs.


----------



## DanaRuns

GraceNote313 said:


> Goodbye sweet puppies! We have loved watching you and are so happy to see you going off with your new forever families! ? Through my happy tears, if forgot to say thank you to Theresa and Dana for all that they have taught me about how to care for my own sweet Esquire Golden Retriever's puppy. You are simply the best. ?


Thank you, Janet! All I can say is that we feel extremely happy that one of our puppies is in a home as good as your. ?


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks for sharing that gossip..i know you really screen potential puppy owners...your post just shows how serious and caring you are about the pups going to the right families . I'm counting 6 right now...i'm going out for a walk..i'm suspecting it could be less when i get back. It was fun watching them attack Khaleesi not too long ago. Not fun for Khaleesi, but gosh, she'll miss them too


----------



## dlmrun2002

Smart choice on skipping over the Kardashians. It would be arm candy for the "K" family. Some people want to look good, others choose to be good. You are the later and have held up your integrity in you breed line. Thank you.

dlm ny country


----------



## GraceNote313

And then there was just one.  I should not have looked! I want to cry but I know that I shouldn't because that little one will have the best time waiting for her new family being with Dana, Theresa, and all the other fur family members. Thank you again for the privilege of being part of this wonderful experience.


----------



## DanaRuns

Yup, just one boy left. It is Blue boy, waiting for his family on Wednesday. Until then, he has to hang out here. He's not very happy being all alone. We brought him into the living room with his mother, grandmother and half-brother/uncle, and he thought that was just the greatest thing ever. But we are both too tired to watch him like we'd have to, and our living room isn't puppy proofed, so back into the enclosure he goes.


----------



## GraceNote313

Oh, I thought it was a little girl left until January 20th. Wednesday is not too long of a wait. Well, maybe it is, especially with how tired you both must be! Thank you again for letting us live virtually with your beautiful litter of special puppies. I am so glad that they recovered from their illness and that they are each very healthy and able to go on to live great lives. Samantha asked if you would please give Blue boy a big hug from her sometime. She feels his loneliness all the way here on the east coast! Lol!


----------



## DanaRuns

It looks like Ca$h (fka Dark Green boy) is being welcomed by a litter of Frenchie puppies in his new home. ? ? ?


----------



## OdinsDad

Thank you again for sharing the stream with us! It was helpful to get a better idea of what pups first couple of months of life are like. Today was very interesting to watch--I was surprised at how relaxed the pups seemed despite there being fewer and fewer puppy siblings in the pen.


----------



## sophieanne

Thank you again for bringing happiness into our lives (nothing feels better than watching adorable puppies). I know blue boy will love being with you both until Wednesday! Happy New Years!


----------



## Miranda Gallegos

That puppy with the frenchies is hilarious!


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Honestly, we can't wait for them to be gone, so we get our lives back. LOL! Don't tell them, though.


Hahahaha. I appreciate your honesty! I know my breeder has similar feelings at the end of the 8 weeks. You all do so much hard work - nevermind all the cleaning and constant supervision. I can see why it must be a bit of a relief. I have only raised ONE Golden puppy at a time and I know how exhausting that is! 

Also glad you didn't sell a puppy to become glitzy IG fodder - but truthfully, I am not at all surprised you didn't based on how much you care about where your pups wind up and the kind of lives they will have. I would have been shocked if you had come and said, "hey guys, guess what??? Our puppy is going to be a star!"


----------



## DanaRuns

Sweet Girl said:


> Also glad you didn't sell a puppy to become glitzy IG fodder - but truthfully, I am not at all surprised you didn't based on how much you care about where your pups wind up and the kind of lives they will have. I would have been shocked if you had come and said, "hey guys, guess what??? Our puppy is going to be a star!"


Weeeeeelllll, I do have a confession to make. We sold two puppies from Deuce's litter to the producer of Full House and Fuller House. And he told us they would be used on the current show. But then he got fired in the "me too" movement, so they never made it on camera. Those two puppies have their own servants, and they are greatly loved.


----------



## sophieanne

Good for them.maybe they need a puppy owner in waiting


----------



## sophieanne

P.S. - how is blue boy doing today?


----------



## Tricia

My question also.


----------



## Sweet Girl

DanaRuns said:


> Weeeeeelllll, I do have a confession to make. We sold two puppies from Deuce's litter to the producer of Full House and Fuller House. And he told us they would be used on the current show. But then he got fired in the "me too" movement, so they never made it on camera. Those two puppies have their own servants, and they are greatly loved.


Okay - I laughed out loud. I appreciate the confession. 

I have to say, the Golden on Mom is absolutely gorgeous. I have wondered where he is from. He was a gorgeous puppy and they seemed to use the same dog all along because he did grow on screen and get teenaged gangly before appearing as an adult.


----------



## DanaRuns

sophieanne said:


> P.S. - how is blue boy doing today?


He's doing great. His name is Bowie. Bowie's first night alone he slept until 3:30 a.m. and then started howling from loneliness. This morning he made it all night. Bowie is bonding with the rest of his family (mother, grandmother, and bruncle (half-brother + uncle), and mom is playing with him a lot. It's super adorable.

Unfortunately, I am starting to bond with Bowie, and Bowie with us. For that reason, I'm more and more resenting the decision to keep him these extra days. I managed to remain objective when it was 10 of them, but with only one he's starting to feel like a member of the family, and that's bad. But we are teaching him his name, and training him to come when called, and training him to sit. I hope his owner appreciates that. He has had zero "accidents" in the house, and that's exciting. He's learned to use the doggy door (not a good thing, since he has to be supervised when outside), and he mimics the other dogs; whatever they do, he does. He's trying to make friends with Fuji the cat, but Fuji isn't having any of this puppy nonsense.

So, basically it's as if he's trying to fit in as a member of the family, only to be ripped away two days from now. Yeah, I know my attitude stinks. But there it is.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm glad Bowie is doing well. It's hard to admit when you are developing feelings for the little one..but it doesn't surprise me..once a golden lover always one. Enjoy your time together


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> ...So, basically it's as if he's trying to fit in as a member of the family...


That breaks my heart...?

I know he has a wonderful family that will love him so much, but when I read that I broke down.


----------



## Tricia

Goodbye to Bowie. Hope he has behaved himself and that it will not be too much of a wrench for both.


----------



## DanaRuns

And then there were none.

The last puppy has gone home. We dropped him at the airport into the arms of his new owner. He’s a fantastic puppy. I bonded with him. Taught him his name. Taught him to sit for treats. Taught him to come when called. In 3 days alone he became part of our pack. I cried like crazy when we dropped him off, and Theresa had to make me leave him. I didn’t want to get attached. Never again will I keep a puppy extra time. But he has a great new home, so fly little Bowie, fly.










That's it. It's over. This weekend we will pack up all the puppy stuff for the next time, and get our lives back. This was a very hard litter. But I think we did a great job finding the right homes for these little babies. I'm very proud of the job we did.

Thank you all for coming on this journey with us. It's rewarding to share the journey with you. I hope you enjoyed the peek into the lives of these puppies as much as we enjoyed having you.

Peace out.


----------



## Valhalla09

Little Bowie is gorgeous. If I was in your shoes I probably would have bonded with the whole darn litter. I so admire the work you did and Theresa did raising those puppies and I am going to miss that puppy cam and watching them grow. I can't stop looking at that picture of Bowie with his new mommy, she looks so happy and he looks so beautiful and cuddly.


----------



## Elena Lin

Thanks again for sharing the journey with us Dana & Theresa! You really did a great job, especially with the added stress of the parvo scare. They are all so big and handsome. They must be settling in nicely with their new families now. Bowie will too, I'm sorry you had such a hard time letting go after bonding with him  I can't wait to see how the show pups turn out (and the pet pups too, if their owners share photos). Now you deserve a good long rest!


----------

